# Windows 10: Bist du schon umgestiegen?



## PCGH_Mark (3. August 2015)

Die Veröffentlichung von Windows 10 ist etwas chaotisch abgelaufen, seitens Microsoft fehlen immer noch klare Aussagen bezüglich der Hardwarebindung von Windows 10 und die Datenschutz-EULA ist gegenüber Windows 8.x nochmal angewachsen. Hat euch das von dem kostenlosen Upgrade oder gar einem Neukauf abgehalten oder habt ihr das neue Betriebssystem schon installiert? Falls ja, hattet ihr größere Probleme bei der Installation oder im laufenden Betrieb?

Wie immer bedanken wir uns für eure Teilnahme.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2015)

Ich wöllte ja, aber es lässt mich nicht. Mein Fritz Wlan-Stick N v2 ist angeblich inkompatibel. Humbug!


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. August 2015)

Bevor ich nicht zu 100% weis was mit meiner Lizenz passiert und mein PC keine Probleme verursacht werde ich Windows 7 behalten


----------



## Stueppi (3. August 2015)

Ich bleibe solange bei Win 7 bis ich hier nicht mehr lese "hilfe, seit win 10 folgende Probleme..." und bis alles so funktioniert, oder einstellbar ist, das ich nicht das Gefühl habe dauernd Daten zu senden (P2P funktion für Updates, Cortana's Sammelwut).


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

[X] _Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher._ 

Installation lief problemlos, einziges Hindernis war die Aktivierung des generischen Keys, da musste ich per cmd über Microsofts KMS Server aktivieren und hat auch funktioniert.
Ansonsten Treiber war für alles vorhanden und funktionierte.
Im Großen und Ganzen also ein recht problemloser Umstieg mit nur geringen Hürden.


----------



## Festplatte (3. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich wöllte ja, aber es lässt mich nicht. Mein Fritz Wlan-Stick N v2 ist angeblich inkompatibel. Humbug!



Das ist es wirklich, habe den selben Stick und hier funktioniert er. Ich musste allerdings beide Installationsmethoden probieren, einmal den Setup auf dem Stick selbst und den manuell installierbaren Treiber von der AVM-Webseite. Bei zwei verschiedenen Win 10 Rechnern ging hier jeweils nur eine der beiden Methoden.

@Topic:

Bei meinem Rechner bei dem Update und der anschließenden frischen Installation keine nennenswerten Probleme, bei dem Laptop meiner Mutter allerdings nach dem Update ein "Schwerwiegender Fehler" nach dem Anmelden, woraufhin man wieder auf dem Login-Bildschirm gelandet ist. Hatte aber sowieso vor, den Laptop nach dem Update, was ja nur zur Aktivierung nötig ist, nochmal frisch aufzusetzen - jetzt läuft alles ohne erkennbare Probleme.

Windows 10 hätte aber an einigen Stellen noch etwas Feinschliff vertragen können. Hier und da gibt es kleinere Bugs (Anzeigefehler, Login-Probleme, etc.) aber davon abgesehen ein gutes OS.


----------



## Combi (3. August 2015)

habe jeweils eine ssd mit win7 und eine mit win10.
werde erst umsteigen,wenn keine grossen probleme mehr bestehen,also noch ne zeitlang win7 nutzen.


----------



## Juanfang (3. August 2015)

Installation lief problemlos, an sich läuft es auch stabil bis auf folgendes Problem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-7-8-1-und-10-windows-allgemein/399893-windows-10-neustart-nach-ca-10-min.html


----------



## dsdenni (3. August 2015)

Direkt umgestiegen von 8.1 auf 10


----------



## VoodaGod (3. August 2015)

Das upgrade hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert, bin vollkommen zufrieden.
Es haben sich sogar probleme gelöst die ich seit nem halben jahr mit meiner win8.1 installation hatte wo ich aber zu faul war neu aufzusetzen 
Habe noch nichts gefunden was mich an windows 10 stört, ausser dass die hintergrundfarbe der kacheln immer gleich ist, sieht doch ein bisschen fad aus meiner meinung nach


----------



## ReVan1199 (3. August 2015)

[x] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Das einzige was noch nicht so rund läuft ist ein Wacom Display mit einem Win8.1 Treiber.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2015)

Ja bin umgestiegen, Privat als auch auf Arbeit und habe keine Probleme, alles läuft


----------



## XT1024 (3. August 2015)

ich sach mal [x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.
Der Zweitrechner hat dieses Machwerk, welches wie alle vorherigen Versionen problemlos läuft, bekommen aber _ich_ werde mir das so lange wie möglich ersparen.



Spoiler



u.a. ohne Bastelei weiße Titelleisten, 1px Rahmen als Kennzeichen für das aktive Fenster, diese _Einstellungen?_


----------



## freieswort (3. August 2015)

> _Ich habe es versucht, konnte die Windows-10-Installation aber nicht durchführen_



 


es geht einfach nicht, trotz aller tricks die pcgh gezeigt hat, muss wohl warten, ich kann nur hoffen das dieses wellenartige upgraden nicht mehr lange dauert bis ich dran komme


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2015)

Auf meinem Hauptsystem läuft noch Win7, auf den anderen läuft die Preview.


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2015)

_[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

_Abwarten und Tee trinken - man hat ja 12 Monate Zeit, ich hab zwar ne zweite, unbenutzte Win7 Lizenz die ich dafür nehmen könnte, aber es gibt i.M. noch Sachen die MIR nicht 100% gefallen / zusagen oder auch noch nicht klar sind...

Also kein Grund zur Hektik


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

_[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.
_
Sehe keinen nennenswerten Grund um von Win8.1 zu wechseln. 
Aber vllt. erstelle ich mir mal ne virtuelle Maschine um es anzutesten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. August 2015)

Umfrage schrieb:
			
		

> _Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor._


Noch zu früh, im Herbst/Winter wenn man das gröbste an Fehlern beseitigt hat, werde ich anfangen am Laptop Windows10 zu installieren, wenn das alles rund läuft und ich zufrieden bin werde ich es auch auf meinem Spiele PC installieren.
Es ist noch immer eine öffentliche Beta, das zeigen die vielen Probleme die die Leute haben.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (3. August 2015)

Achja:

[x] _Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

_Ich warte dann mal ab, bis Microsoft die Fehler rausgebügelt hat und die ersten für mich interessanten DirectX-12-Spiele da sind. Wenn's soweit ist, wird's bei mir wohl ein Neukauf. Den Upgrade-Stress spare ich mir lieber._ 
_


----------



## ludscha (3. August 2015)

Habs als Upgrade installiert und läuft soweit ohne Probleme. 

Die Systembuilder liegt auch schon da 

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2015)

[x] Bin am Wochenende umgestiegen

Via Media-Creation-Tool: Alles problemlos inkl. Sicherung als "Windows.old" (von Seven). Derzeit ist's aber nur der Zweitrechner. Nach etwas Tweakerei in den Systemdiensten und der Registrierung sind auch die Datenfunkerei und Updates gebändigt. Läuft klasse, kein Grund zum Meckern. Hauptrechner incoming – evtl. schon am nächsten Wochenende. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rayken (3. August 2015)

Bin auch mittels Media-Creation-Tool umgestiegen.
Musste einen  alternativen creative Treiber installiert, da Creative Labs wohl den Launch von Windows 10 verschlafen hat.
Hatte nach dem upgrade keinen Sound


----------



## Lg3 (3. August 2015)

[x] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Gibt ja nichts was gegen den Wechsel spricht.


----------



## ARCdefender (3. August 2015)

Bin kurzzeitig zum testen umgestiegen
Es wurde Hardware angemeckert, sie wäre nicht kompatibel, auch die aktuellen Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit vom Bordhersteller brachten keine Besserung, Board ist ein Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming 3  
Witcher 3 wollte gar nicht mehr starten, beim Klick auf das Spielen Icon in GoG Galaxy gab es ein optisches Feedback, sonst passierte nichts.
Keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst was, auch eine Suche im Netz brachte mir keine Erklärung.
Danach machte ich eine komplette Deinstallation von Witcher 3 samt GoG Galaxy, mit anschließender Neuinstallation, leider ohne Erfolg, es startet nicht ohne mir irgend einen Grund anzugeben.
Das und die diversen Treiber Probleme mit meinem Board und der Datenschutz haben mich wieder zurück auf 8.1 wechseln lassen.
Dort läuft alles wieder wie gehabt ohne Probleme.

Für mich ist das Thema Windows 10 erst einmal durch bis die genannten Probleme behoben wurden.


----------



## Z-Y-X (3. August 2015)

Erst mal sehen wie sich W10 auf meinem alten Latitude macht... 
Hauptrechner wird frühestens Ende des Jahres umgestellt. Spätestens jedoch wenn nicht mehr soviele W10-Hilferufe zu vernehmen sind.
Hab es, ehrlich gesagt, nicht wirklich eilig mit dem umsteigen....

MfG


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2015)

*[x] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Nur Kaspersky hatte kurzfristig den Dienst verweigert. Läuft aber mittlerweile wie gewohnt. *


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (3. August 2015)

Via MediaCreationTool Upgrade gemacht ohne Übernahme von Dateien und Einstellungen (quasi blank) und keine nennenswerten Probleme. 

Als einziges Steam: Neuinstalliert, alle Games sind auf separierter Festplatte abgelegt. Steam ist immer abgeschmiert und konnte keine Updates laden/installieren. Musste die hinterlegten Appmanifest-Dateien löschen. Jetzt funktioniert auch Steam wie es soll. Die Spiele wurde dann wieder "installiert" also gecheckt ob noch alle Daten da sind und fertig. 

Ich nutze die Streamingfunktion der Xbox-One sogar recht intensiv. Nur mal so btw. 
Meine Holde hat den Fernseher in Beschlag und ich kann mit meinen Freunden trotzdem zusammen spielen. Die Streamingqualität darf aber gerne noch erhöht werden. 

Und wenn man den Xbox-One Pad nutzt hat man zwar Sound über Headset am PC, Mic funktioniert aber nur wenn ich einen extra Gamepad am PC angeschlossen habe und diesen auch nutze. 
Mit dem XboxOnePad (der über die Box läuft) ging das Mic nicht.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2015)

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

Windows 10 ist für mich nur in einer Hinsicht interessant: DirectX12. 
Da ich aber noch nicht mal eine DirectX12 fähige Graka habe und es noch keine Spiele damit gibt sehe ich keinen Grund umzusteigen.  Wohl erst wenn es interessante Spiele damit gibt und deutliche Vorteile gegenüber DirectX11 erkennbar sind.

Edit: Achso, ich nutze Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. August 2015)

[X] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

Da sowieso der PC bald wieder umgebastelt wird, wird das dann in einem Rutsch erledigt


----------



## Namaker (3. August 2015)

[x]Ich benutze kein Windows


----------



## ElsEls (3. August 2015)

[X] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Via MediaCreationTool Upgrade gemacht, danach cleanInstall.


----------



## 3dSchaltung (3. August 2015)

1 jahr ist das upgrade kostenlos, d.h. ich habe mindestens noch 350 tage bevor ich mich damit beschäftige. außerdem möchte ich vorher einige praxisbezogene fragen geklärt haben wie hardwarebindung und unterstützung älterer hardware.

p.s. wo ist eigentlich das "never change a running system" hin?


----------



## patriotwarrior (3. August 2015)

also da kann ich dir weiterhelfen bei der hardwarebindung. Ich habe mal beim Support angefragt und sie meinen ja , dass es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt sein, sie aber immoment keine möglichkeit haben da was zuändern da angeblich in 1-3monaten ein programm oder soetwas in der Art kommt womit sich das dann alles regeln lässt. Er meinte auch wenn es nicht zwingend erforderlich ist upzugraden dann solle ich bitte warten bis es offiziell bestätigt ist. Mehr Infos habe ich diesbezüglich leider nicht herausbekommen


----------



## Imperat0r (3. August 2015)

Bin auch schon auf Windows 10 umgestiegen. Vorher Windows 7 und habe bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2015)

Nutze noch die Preview, aber werde bald die Vollversion holen wenn es sich lohnt.


----------



## Munin666 (3. August 2015)

[x] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Den Umstieg an meinem Haupt und Gamingrechner habe ich schon gemacht. 
Einziges nennenswertes Problem ist, dass es den Treiber für meinen alten TP Link Stick (letzten November gekauft) nicht für Windows 10 gibt, daher funktioniert nur das 2,4GHz Netz statt dem benötigten 5Ghz Netz. Habe dann den TP Link Support angeschrieben wie es denn mit einem neuen Treiber aussieht und die meinten, dass es ein Auslaufmodell ist (erst 3 Jahre auf dem Markt) und es daher keine neuen Treiber geben wird.
Muss halt ein neuer Stick her und aus Trotz aus noch von einen anderen Hersteller... sonst keine nennenswerten Probleme und im 2,4GHz Netz läuft alles wie gewünscht.

Via Creation Tool Update durchgeführt und danach Clean Installation.
Bei meiner Mutter bisher nur das Update ohne Persönliche Daten behalten, Clean Installation folgt mit einer neuen SSD.
Und bei meinem Notebook kommt die Windows 10 EDU Version wahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende noch drauf.


----------



## mac1 (3. August 2015)

Nachdem Windows 8.1 dreimal vergeblich das Update starten wollte, habe ich den Download manuell forciert und es hat auf Anhieb funktioniert. 

Zweimal ist der PC nicht aus dem Energiesparmodus "aufgewacht" und bei Star Wars - The Old Republic gab es zweimal Grafikfehler während Ladepausen.

Die "Überwachungsfunktionen" habe ich weitgehend deaktiviert, die Standardanwendungen umgestellt und fertig.
Die Spracherkennung funktioniert deutlich besser, als im Build 00162, der noch auf einem Test-PC läuft.

Soweit bin ich total zufrieden. Ich hatte mit deutlich mehr Problemen gerechnet. 

Jetzt muss ich noch zwei weitere PCs os-technisch aufrüsten, aber noch lässt mich Microsoft nicht.


----------



## Koko291 (3. August 2015)

Bin auch umgestiegen, eigtl ganz zufrieden bis auf das ich 2 Benutzer Konten habe ,und eins lässt sich nicht löschen


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2015)

Also ich bin umgestiegen per Upgrade und ich bin nicht begeistert.

Gefällt mir alles nicht. Weder optisch noch technisch. Was mich momentan hauptsächlich stört ist das ich viele bugartige Probleme in Edge habe und das ganze System gefühlt sehr sehr träge im Vergleich zu 8.1 ist.

Werde jetzt in den kommenden Tagen schauen wie es nach einem Clean Install ist. Sollte das immer noch alles so hakelig und furchtbar sein war es das vorerst mit 10 und ich gehe zurück zu 8.1


----------



## beren2707 (3. August 2015)

[X] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher. 

Habe 8.1 auf 10 aktualisiert und bislang keine nennenswerten Probleme gehabt; das Upgrade lief schnell und ohne Murren. Nutze aber nach wie vor i.d.R. Win 7, Dual-Boot sei Dank.


----------



## marvinj (3. August 2015)

_[x]Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor

_Irgendwann mal, wenn es genug Workarounds gibt, alles Negative auszubügeln, damit ich voll und ganz das Positive genießen kann.


----------



## Sh4itan (3. August 2015)

[X] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe *kaum* Probleme bisher.

Ich habe das Upgrade über das Media Creation Tool durchgeführt und danach per ISO neu installiert. Mein Windows hat sich erst nach trennen und reaktiveren der LAN-Verbindung wieder aktiviert, dann auch mit einem eigenen Schlüssel (keiner, der in irgendwelchen Listen auftaucht)

Allerdings habe ich dennoch ein paar "Probleme":
- Rechner wird im Store-Accoutn doppelt geführt, einmal als PC und einmal als Laptop <-- Aktivierung nach Reinstall trotzdem möglich!
- Plattenprüfung bei jedem Hochfahren (1s im Schnitt)
- Zweit- und Drittplatte brauchen einmalig Adminrechte bei Zugriff durch Drittanbietersoftware (z.B. Steam)
- Icon-Raster zu weit (durch Registry-Change behoben)

Was mich allerdings doch sehr stark und am meisten überrascht hat, ist der immense Unterschied des Sounds, wenn ich irgendwelche Spiele (unter anderem GTA V) starte. Mit meinem Kingston HyperX Cloud war der Umstieg von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 so, als hätte ich 5€-Ohrstöpsel gegen High-End-Kopfhörer eingewechselt (Achtung: Übertreibung). Ich muss dabei betonen, das ich keine Soundkarte habe und in beiden Fällen den Standard Realtek Audio-Treiber nutze, den ich selbst nicht weiter konfiguriert habe.

Bin bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie gesagt positiv überrascht


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. August 2015)

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

Vielleicht in einem halben Jahr wenn alle Käfer verschwunden sind und die Lizenzgeschichte geklärt ist. Bis dahin bleib ich bei Win7.


----------



## kraehe123 (3. August 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Media-Creation-Tool umgestiegen , habe es über win 8.1 gespielt dann als ISO gebrannt Format C : gemacht und Neu Installiert  läuft bis
jetzt ohne Probleme. Einarbeitung ging auch sehr flott  alles in allen bin ich rund um zu frieden .


----------



## meckswell (3. August 2015)

Von 7 auf 10, keine Probs, alle installierten Games laufen, sogar das alte Dirt 1. Und sogar mehr Platz auf SSD, als vorher. Nur Upgrade, danach Bereinigung gemacht, kein Cleaninstall, is net nötig.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (3. August 2015)

Ich habs auf meinem Zweiten Rechner installiert zum testen, Win10 gefällt (nachdem man die ganze Spyware wie Cortana rausgeworfen hat) und wird auch bald auf meinem Haupt PC installiert werden, muss da aber noch ein paar Vorkehrungen treffen (z.B. noch eine zweite SSD kaufen).


----------



## Ash1983 (3. August 2015)

[X] _Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher. 


_


----------



## Ion (3. August 2015)

Ich hatte es schon installiert und getestet, als ich dann aber erfahren hab das es Hardwaregebunden ist und sich im Aug. 2016 nicht mehr upgraden lässt, habe ich flott wieder mein Win 7 installiert. DirectX 12 Spiele gibts sowieso erst mindestens Ende 2016.
Die Kommunikation seitens Microsoft ist eine einzige Katastrophe, ich warte daher bis ich günstig nen Win 10 Key bei Ebay oder dergleichen schießen kann.


----------



## Sh4itan (3. August 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon installiert und getestet, als ich dann aber erfahren hab das es Hardwaregebunden ist und sich im Aug. 2016 nicht mehr upgraden lässt, habe ich flott wieder mein Win 7 installiert. DirectX 12 Spiele gibts sowieso erst mindestens Ende 2016.
> Die Kommunikation seitens Microsoft ist eine einzige Katastrophe, ich warte daher bis ich günstig nen Win 10 Key bei Ebay oder dergleichen schießen kann.



IMHO ist die Hardware-Bindung kein Grund, wieder auf Windows 7 zu wechseln. Soweit man bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte, ist die doch sogar in den Microsoft-AGB für Deutschland ausgeschlossen worden und man arbeite gerade an einem Tool, um die Lizenz übertragen zu können.

Würde ich mir selbst tatsächlich Sorgen über die Hardware-Bindung machen, dann wären meine folgenden Schritte:
- Windows 7 installieren
- Windows 10 Upgrade durchführen
- Windows im Store "registrieren"
- Windows 10 Clean Install durchführen
- Backup anlegen

Ich glaube nicht, das Microsoft das Windows wieder deaktivieren wird, wenn man nach dem August 2016 tatsächlich nicht mehr Upgraden kann und das Backup wieder aufspielt, nachdem man z.B. das Mainboard getauscht hat. Derzeit wird doch auch den "2$-Schnäppchenjägern" vergeben, dass die den Store-Bug/Dummheit (pardon) des das Angebot einstellenden Mitarbeiters ausgenutzt haben und diese dürfen den Key nutzen.

Aber das wird sich sicherlich noch aufklären.

PS: Sollte Windows 10 billiger werden, dann wird es das sicher auch schon bis August 2016. Warum also nicht Windows 10 drauf lassen und dann einfach den Key "nachrüsten"? 

EDIT: Mein Gott... diese Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## S754 (3. August 2015)

Windows XP rockt!


----------



## Kelemvor (3. August 2015)

ein Teil meiner Rechner ist schon im neuen Kleidchen unterwegs. Gestern tauchte beim updaten meines alten NF310 Netbooks tatsächlich die Windows10 Fahne auf,
den Gag gönn ich mir auch noch.  ( Win7 starter)

*selten hat man bei einem neuen Betriebssystem derart viele Unsinnigkeiten gelesen wie jetzt. Das selbst heute noch jemand glaubt seine Vorgängerversion würde entwertet werden
ist dabei wohl noch das harmloseste.


----------



## BxBender (3. August 2015)

Ich hatte 2 mal das Problem, dass mit dem Upgrade irgendetwas nicht korrekt gelaufen ist und Fehler im System waren. Beim ersten Mal gab es Fehler im System an sich und Windows war instabil manchmal Bluescreens, beim zweitenVversuch gingen plötzlich die meisten Apps und der Appstore nicht mehr udn der Bildschirm wurde gelegentlich einfach schwarz, selbst auf dem Desktop.
Habe nach dem zweiten Versuch dann das System resettet udn musste alle programem nochmal installieren. Appstore geht jetzt wieder und bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch keinen schwarzen Bildschirm wieder, aber das kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2015)

Der Gaming-PC bleibt bei Windows 7.


Den Laptop wollte ich eigentlich auf W10 bringen,  aber so viele Probleme und seltsame Dinge wie ich in den letzten Tage gelesen habe, werde ich das wohl erstmal verschieben. Ich sag mal nur: 

"Something happened." 


Ich glaube, ich werde mir aber auch nochmal überlegen ob ich den Windows 7 Key Upgrade,  oder lieber einen neuen nehme.  Dann auch direkt als Education-Edition. Windows 10 Home ist ja wie gewöhnlich sehr mäßig gut ausgestattet.


----------



## s4651323 (3. August 2015)

Ich habe am Release Tag versucht das Windows 10 Upgrade durchzuführen (nicht erfolgreich). Nachdem mir nicht wie erhofft direkt die Aufforderung präsentiert wurde zu upgraden habe ich auf die einschlägigen Wege veruscht, das upgrade zu erzwingen. Das zuerst benötigte Windows update schlug zu nächst mehrfach fehl. Daraufhin habe ich den 2,5 GB Download drei mal durchführen müssen weil er nach den ersten zwei Malen als unvollständig oder unverifzierbar bemänglet wurde. Als es beim dritten mal endlcih klappte begann nach einem Neustart die Windows 10 Installation die nach ca 60 % abbrach und dann Windows 7 wieder herstellte. Daraufhin habe ich vorerst aufgegeben.


----------



## Castor_23 (3. August 2015)

Windows 10 am PC schon installiert, zwei Notebooks bleiben vorerst auf Win7 bis da Treiber dafür raus sind...
Probleme:
- Numlock beim Start ist wieder "aus" (Pin-Eingabe nicht über TK möglich)
- Maustreiber entschied sich seit Donnerstag zweimal den Input als Sound zu interpretieren und auszugeben ( °_O )
- Tastatur (Roccat Ryos MK Pro) stellt mittendrin den Dienst ein (nur Win-Taste geht noch), Reboot nötig (an- und abstecken hilft nicht).

Windows 10 lass ich trotzdem drauf - seit Win95 habe ich jedes Windows ab Tag1 installiert und mich durch das Anfangsgefrickel durchgewatet - alles andere wäre langweilig


----------



## DrTraxx (3. August 2015)

Bis jetzt der entspannteste OS Umstieg und dank Classic Shell gibts auch quasi keine Umgewöhnung.


----------



## Viron84 (3. August 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Bevor ich nicht zu 100% weis was mit meiner Lizenz passiert und mein PC keine Probleme verursacht werde ich Windows 7 behalten



hmm dabei weis man was passiert, die Lizenz bleibt erhalten. Steht schon lange überall



Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich bleibe solange bei Win 7 bis ich hier nicht mehr lese "hilfe, seit win 10 folgende Probleme..." und bis alles so funktioniert, oder einstellbar ist, das ich nicht das Gefühl habe dauernd Daten zu senden (P2P funktion für Updates, Cortana's Sammelwut).



Demnach wirst du nie umsteigen, denn die leute die keine Probleme haben sagen das nicht öffentlich. Nur die die Probleme haben machen dazu beiträge auf

Ich für meinen Teil habe schon seid der Insider preview Windows 10 drauf, bin umgestiegen und hatte überhaupt keine Probleme



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Gaming-PC bleibt bei Windows 7.
> 
> 
> Den Laptop wollte ich eigentlich auf W10 bringen,  aber so viele Probleme und seltsame Dinge wie ich in den letzten Tage gelesen habe, werde ich das wohl erstmal verschieben. Ich sag mal nur:



Du hast irgendwie nicht den sinn von Windows 10 verstanden bei der Logik. Und was die Probleme angeht, naja .. ob man alles glauben kann was die community so von sich gibt. Ich weis nicht. Schau dir mal die Umfrage an, über 50% haben garkeine Probleme. Für mich lesen sich hier sehr viele Probleme hausgemacht und liegen dann wohl doch am herren oder der Dame vor dem pc.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2015)

Noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es auch noch länger nicht tun. Ich bin doch kein Betatester für MS. Es reicht ja schon das ich/wir immer die Spiele für die Entwickler testen müssen. 

So lange keine DX 12 Spiele kommen, sehe ich keinen Grund umzusteigen. Und nein kommt mir jetzt nicht das es schneller bootet und weniger Speicher verbraucht, das juckt mich nicht.


----------



## Straycatsfan (3. August 2015)

Juanfang schrieb:


> Installation lief problemlos, an sich läuft es auch stabil bis auf folgendes Problem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-7-8-1-und-10-windows-allgemein/399893-windows-10-neustart-nach-ca-10-min.html



Bester Avatar ever, Juanfang, da kommt Sehnsucht auf.

Das war noch Geld und hat sich auch imposant so dargestellt.)

Musste mal gesagt werden, sry.^^


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2015)

Viron84 schrieb:


> Du hast irgendwie nicht den sinn von Windows 10 verstanden bei der Logik. Und was die Probleme angeht, naja .. ob man alles glauben kann was die community so von sich gibt. Ich weis nicht. Schau dir mal die Umfrage an, über 50% haben garkeine Probleme. Für mich lesen sich hier sehr viele Probleme hausgemacht und liegen dann wohl doch am herren oder der Dame vor dem pc.


Was ist den der Sinn von Windows 10? 

Wie gewöhnlich sind mit Sicherheit viele Probleme eher vor dem Bildschirm zu suchen,  aber das ändert nichts daran dass Windows 10 derzeit offenbar noch ein paar ziemlich grobe Probleme hat. 
Mein PC beinhaltet eine ganze Reihe recht außergewöhnlicher Dinge, und ist mit Sicherheit von jedem größeren Problem betroffen   Das ist einfach immer so.  Daher warte ich lieber noch eine Weile und schaue mir an, wie es dann läuft.


----------



## Shizuki (3. August 2015)

[X] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor.

Werde umsteigen sobald das Herbst Update da ist und mich überzeugen kann!


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. August 2015)

[x] _Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher._


----------



## violinista7000 (3. August 2015)

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald (Oktober) vor.

Mir fehlt noch der Driver für meine Creative SoKa.


----------



## rhalin (3. August 2015)

Habe reserviert aber MS hat mich noch nicht auserwählt.
Ja ich weiss, da kann man nachhelfen aber ich kann warten, kommen sicher noch ein paar Bugfixes


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (3. August 2015)

[X]Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.
Ich hatte einen kleineren Fehler (Kahm nichtmehr in den Bereich Sicherung und Wiederherstellung nach dem Upgrade (Internal Error), konnte aber mit dem löschen von 2  alten Registry Keys behoben werden ).
Läuft sonst aber bislang sauber, ich bin eigentlich nur aus Neugier umgestiegen.


----------



## Mario2002 (3. August 2015)

[x] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Läuft super und wie ich finde etwas besser als Win8.1.
Bin Superzufrieden.


----------



## Baker79 (3. August 2015)

[x]  _Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

Ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem Win 8.1 Pro bis die ersten Kinderkrankheiten bei Win10 geheilt wurden.
_


----------



## Honsel17 (3. August 2015)

_Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Kleines prob mit Nvidia, lies sich aber schnell beheben. Läuft stabil, bin zufrieden. 
_


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. August 2015)

[X] Windows XP rockt ! ()

Ich bin noch unschlüssig ob ich mein Windows 7 + Linux aufgebe und ein reines Linux + Windows 10 VM installiere oder nicht


----------



## Homerclon (3. August 2015)

[X] _Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht._ 

Frühstens ende des Jahres. Oder ich warte bis die ersten Spiele erschienen sind die von DX12 Gebrauch machen, und mich interessieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2015)

Jetzt ist der Spiele-PC upgegradet.


----------



## alfalfa (3. August 2015)

Aus Neugier bin ich zumindest auf meinem Laptop umgestiegen (2012'er Asus).
Ich musste sowohl die Updatebenachrichtigung als auch den Download über die bekannten Tricks erzwingen und der Download war auch nicht gerade schnell, daher habe ich Download und Installation einfach über Nacht laufen lassen.
Nach Beendigung der Installation sah ich erstmal keine wirklich großen Unterschiede zum vorherigen Win 7, was mir gefällt.
Ok, die Symbole sehen etwas anders aus, das Startmenü auch und ein paar Kniffe muss man anwenden, um Dinge wie Gadgets, Gestensteuerung beim Touchpad oder Autostartfunktionen bei kleinen Tools wie Speedfan (das macht man nun über die Aufgabenplanung wie bei Win 8) zu aktivieren.
Aber unter der Haube scheint sich schon was getan zu haben - die Bedienung ist sehr schnell und flüssig. Hoch- und Runterfahren scheint noch zügiger zu gehen (vorher und nachher mit SSD).
Also bis jetzt bin ich noch begeistert und behalte es.


----------



## Xagi (3. August 2015)

[X] _Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Das neue Startmenu ist zwar nicht 100% das was ich mir gewünscht hätte aber es ist für mich insofern ausreichend das ich mich nach 2 Tagen rumprobieren und einstellen dazu entschieden habe auf Classsic Shell zu verzichten.

mfg
Xagi_


----------



## SwissBullet (3. August 2015)

[X] Ja bin umgestiegen,direkt am 29. Von Win 8.1 aus.
Hatte zwar eine Reservierung jedoch konnte ich noch nicht upgraden,also die ISO gezogen und von da aus das upgrade angestoßen.
Keine Probleme bis jetzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2015)

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (4. August 2015)

Bleibe erst mal bei Windows 7.

Habe mich noch gar nicht informiert, von was oder wie ich irgendwas kostenfrei upgraden kann.

Ist alles total an mir vorbei gegangen...  

Auf einmal war es da...


----------



## mks1970 (4. August 2015)

Bin auf dem Desktop direkt umgestiegen. Bis auf Kleinigkeiten (zB.  Antivirus wollte erst nicht starten) läuft auch alles rund. Die Geschwindigkeit ist prima und alle Programme laufen problemlos. Optisch ist es definitiv besser geworden als das schreckliche Windows 8 und wenn man diese ekelhaften Kacheln aus dem Startmenu wirft, dann sieht es eigentlich fast so hübsch aus wie Win 7! 

Auf dem Laptop warte ich aber noch. Bin mir bisher nicht sicher ob ich den auch updaten soll... Ist ein 3 Jahre alter HP-Laptop und ich bin nicht sicher ob alle Treiber dafür verfügbar sind!


----------



## freezy94 (4. August 2015)

Mit meinem HTPC bin ich gestern umgestiegen (war 2 Wochen im Urlaub mit meiner Freundin) und kann nun keine NVIDIA Treiber installieren.
Habe diesen unter Windows 8.1 vollständig deinstalliert und wollte ihn dieses mal wieder installieren - bekomme immer nur eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Gentlem4n (4. August 2015)

Konnte nach dem Erzwingen des Updates auf PC und Notebook umziehen und hatte bisher keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## freezy94 (4. August 2015)

Habe es aber nicht erzwungen. Komisch...


----------



## Basti 92 (4. August 2015)

[x] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Hallo,

Bin auch umgestiegen und musste einige Grakatreiber neu installieren. Meine Firewall neu konfigurieren und meine Freigaben wieder ordentlich einrichten.
Alle Probleme wie Automatische Updates usw. lassen sich doch mit ein wenig recherche lösen.
P2P Updates sind geil, wenn man es auf das lokale Netzwerk beschränkt und mehrere Rechner an einer lamen 16k leitung hängen. 
Überlegt doch mal was ihr alles von XP auf 7 Neu lernen und umstellen musstet ...


MfG Basti


----------



## tandel (4. August 2015)

Ich bin von Win7 auf Win10 umgestiegen und so einigermaßen zufrieden.
Installation ging problemlos, allerdings kann ich mich mit dem Design noch nicht ganz anfreunden, da fand ich Win7 deutlich besser.

An Programmen fehlt mir der Netspeedmonitor, da muss ich erst mal einen Alternative suchen. Eigentlich sollte ein einfaches Traffic-Management in Betriebssystem intergriert sein, gerade im Kontext Mobile Computing und Volumentarifen.
Bei Android ist das Standard, hab ich da bei Win10 vielleicht was übersehen?


----------



## BikeRider (4. August 2015)

[X] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.


----------



## KlausJir (4. August 2015)

Nein, ich mag Windows 7


----------



## bootzeit (4. August 2015)

Von 7-64 auf 10-64, bisher keine nennenswerten Probleme.


----------



## Valdiralita (4. August 2015)

[X] - Mir fehlt die Option für Ubuntu =\


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2015)

Ich weiss nicht wie. Auf allen meinen Rechner ist die Windows 10 update Möglichkeit verschwunden. Ich wollte es auf einem Rechner mal ausprobieren, aber ich wollte keine Suchaktion starten. Noch gibt es gar keinen Grund zu wechseln. Alle Systeme laufen perfekt. Warum sollte man sie sich zerstören und Onkel Bill allerlei Daten geben, die hin nix angehen?


----------



## Amon (4. August 2015)

Bis jetzt habe ich es nur zum testen auf dem Laptop, auf meinem Hauptrechner bleibt erst einmal Windows 7 drauf. Einziges Problem was ich habe dass es für meine USB 3.0 Steckkarte keinen Treiber gibt und vernünftig einstellen muss ich es auch noch.


----------



## sinchilla (4. August 2015)

für mich gibt es keinerlei grund für einen umstieg...erstma müssen die magischen balken in benchmarks mehr als nur messbare ergebnisse liefern. wenn dx12, in den spielen die ich spiele, ein nennenswerten vorteil bringt verschwende ich ein gedanken an win10, vorher nicht.


----------



## Axel12 (4. August 2015)

Steam funktioniert nicht mehr!


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2015)

Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Ich bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden mit dem System.


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2015)

_Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.


_Win 8.1 macht mir keinerlei Probleme, sehe keinen Grund warum ich wechseln sollte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2015)

Axel12 schrieb:


> Steam funktioniert nicht mehr!



Doch Steam geht wunderbar (bei mir sofort ohne murren).

lösche mal alle Steam Programmdateien außer die Exe und starte die exe, Steam installiert sich dann neu.


----------



## Slowzx (5. August 2015)

Ich bin insgesamt auch ziemlich zufrieden mit Windows 10. Allerdings habe ich einige Aussetzer bei der Audiowiedergabe. Das muss irgendwie mit dem Grafikkartentreiber zusammenhängen (Ich hatte auch schon bei der Installation Probleme mit dem Treiber für meine 780 Ti). Sobald etwas Leistung gefordert ist (da reicht schon Google Maps) habe ich Aussetzer im Ton, vor allem in Verbindung mit Chrome.


----------



## Effie (5. August 2015)

So schwerwiegende Probleme kann Windows 10 ja nicht mit sich bringen, wenn man sich die Umfragewerte anschaut.
Bei knapp 50% der Teilnehmer funktioniert es, ~40% wollen nicht und der Restanteil ist dann ja schon nicht mehr groß.


----------



## magesch (5. August 2015)

werd der letzte Mensch auf Erden sein der win 7.1 verwendet, da meine Proworx oem das upgrade verhindert und ich laut Microsoft selbst mit dem hersteller kontakt aufnehmen soll, was ich eben nicht so einsehe, ich mach doch nicht die Arbeit fütr die MS angestellten für die MS bezahlt...


----------



## Zypharium (5. August 2015)

Windows 10 läuft auf meinem Gaming-PC erstklassig, keinerlei Probleme. Auf meinem Surface Pro 3 macht Windows 10 jedoch keinen Spaß: 1. die Temperatur im Idle ist um ganze 10 Grad gestiegen, was mich am PC nicht stören würde, ist auf dem Tablet ein Super-GAU und 2. Windows 10 wechselt willkürlich die Auflösung (immer von 2K auf 1080p). Ich werde Windows 10 erstmal erneut installieren und hoffen, dass sich die Probleme lösen lassen.


----------



## Alex555 (5. August 2015)

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor.
Bald = innerhalb der Jahresfrist. 
Ich habe es nicht eilig mit Windows 10 - ich kann innerhalb 1 Jahres immer noch darauf wechseln. Bis dahin sollten dann auch Probleme geklärt sein. 
Bis dahin ist dann auch der Treibersupport besser (man hat größere Auswahl) und "Kinderkrankheiten" sind ausgemerzt. 
Glaube aber, dass sich Windows 10 auf kurz oder lang durchaus durchsetzen wird. Ich bin auch von Windows 10 was ich bisher so gehört habe, durchaus zum Upgrade geneigt - aber keine Eile


----------



## Niza (5. August 2015)

_[x]Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht._

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GxGamer (6. August 2015)

[X] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen, aber wieder auf Windows 7 zurückgewechselt.

Kann mich weder mit dem Design noch mit der Handhabung anfreunden.


----------



## NuVirus (6. August 2015)

Bin mit meinem i3 Haswell HTPC umgestiegen bisher lief alles problemlos aber erst heute das Update gemacht und kurz getestet.

Mein Gaming PC wird wohl auch bald testweise folgen - will meine Win7 Lizenz die aktuell installiert ist Upgraden wenn unzufrieden kommt erstmal wieder 8.1 drauf.


----------



## mumble_GLL (6. August 2015)

[X] _Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher._


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (6. August 2015)

Windows XP rockt! (Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar

Zweimal Windows 8.1 und einmal Win7 Rechner.
Der Laptop wird ggf. auf Windows 10 geupdatet.
Zocke sehr viele alte Spiele und wenn ich da lese das die dank dem Kopier"schutz" nicht mehr unter Win10 laufen ist das BS nichts für mich.


----------



## Master451 (6. August 2015)

[x] Ich habe es versucht... 

Habe versucht, mein HP-Notebook von 2012 zu aktualisieren, aber irgendwie startet sich nachdem Konfigurieren der Windows 10 Installation wieder Windows 7... Fehler C1900101-20017... Scheinbar macht irgend ein Treiber Probleme, ich habe allerdings aktuell keine Lust ewig rumzutüfteln, woran das liegen könnte (Urlaub). Bei anderen funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, kA was da los ist. HP wird vermutlich auch keine Windows 10-Treiber mehr rausbringen...

Die anderen Systeme werden aktualisiert, sobald ich zurück bin, da sollte es aber keine Probleme geben, da auf beiden die Insider Preview ohne Probleme läuft...


----------



## Websemmel1975 (6. August 2015)

[X] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (6. August 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [x] Bin am Wochenende umgestiegen
> 
> *Nach etwas Tweakerei in den Systemdiensten und der Registrierung sind auch die Datenfunkerei und Updates gebändigt.* Läuft klasse, *kein Grund zum Meckern.* Hauptrechner incoming – evtl. schon am nächsten Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Sehr wohl ein Grund zu meckern, wie ich finde  Da ist einfach viel Tweaken notwendig. Und das Service Rollup macht sie teils wieder rückgängig.

Ach ja:

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.


----------



## Rarek (6. August 2015)

ich habe Primär Linux laufen, aber Windoof will nicht akzeptieren 2. zu sein... also wieder runter vonner Platte 
(zumindest war das mit der Build 9926 so, danach habe ich noch net probiert obs vielleicht jetzt besser mit Mint harmoniert)


----------



## Kuanor (6. August 2015)

ich werde noch umsteigen.das muss aber nochn paar wochen warten,weil der umstieg mit einem neuaufsetzen des os und einer neuen festplatte erfolgt.so im september sollte das schlimmste chaos vorbei sein.ausserdem glaube ich das die schlimmsten bugs und sonstigen fehler zum grossteil entfernt sind.
hab derzeit win 8.1.ich denk mal der umstieg wird nicht so wild werden.war ja auch nicht beim umstieg von win7 zu win8/8.1.

mfg Kuanor


----------



## Ash1983 (6. August 2015)

magesch schrieb:


> werd der letzte Mensch auf Erden sein der win 7.1 verwendet, da meine Proworx oem das upgrade verhindert und ich laut Microsoft selbst mit dem hersteller kontakt aufnehmen soll, was ich eben nicht so einsehe, ich mach doch nicht die Arbeit fütr die MS angestellten für die MS bezahlt...



MS soll also mit jeder 3-Mann-Software-Firma abstimmen, ob sie ein neues OS herausbringen können? Seltsame Ideen haben die Leute...


----------



## moe (6. August 2015)

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

Unklare Datenschutzfragen (damit ist das Thema Win10 bei mir eigentlich schon erledigt), verbuggte, wählerische, instabile Software, kein Support für alte, Securom geschütze Spiele, Downloadwarteschlangen(!), und dann ist das ganze auch noch umsonst. Irgendwo ist da ein ganz großer Haken. Entweder sind da Hintertürchen für jede amerikanische Organisation, die meine Daten ganz bestimmt gar nix angehen, oder Win10-User werden alle als Beta-Tester missbraucht.

Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust hab, werden meine Rechner auf Linux umgestellt und Windows läuft dann nur noch in ner abgeriegelten VM.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2015)

@moe 

Option c) Microsoft verkauft deine Daten und nutzt sie auch um dir Dinge direkt zu verkaufen. Nebenbei erzählt man der NSA noch über dein Verhalten, hört sich doch klasse an


----------



## moe (6. August 2015)

Genau das meinte ich ja. Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Leute, die so nen Müll mit gutem Gewissen abziehen irgendwann ihre gerechte Strafe dafür bekommen. Ist mir absolut schleierhaft, wie ein ganzes Volk (und nicht nur die) dermaßen paranoid werden kann, um sich anzumaßen, die ganze Welt überwachen und kontrollieren zu müssen. Diese Leute haben in meinen Augen nicht das kleinste bisschen von irgendwas verdient.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2015)

Mittlerweile alle 4 Rechner in meinem Haushalt und noch 3 im Haushalt meiner Eltern umgestellt. Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie reibungslos bislang alles abgelaufen ist -  vor allem wenn ich an frühere Migrationen zurückdenke (von XP auf Vista, oder von Vista auf 7 usw.). Und obwohl es in Summe doch einige sehr exotische Programme gibt die genutzt werden (manche davon durchaus antike Dinger die vor 10 Jahren ihr letztes Update erfahren haben) läuft bislang alles anstandslos.

Bezüglich der Datensammelwut habe ich wenig bis kaum Bedenken und kann die Aufregung vieler hier im Forum überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Sensible Daten (im eigentlichen Wortsinn) haben auf Rechnern die mit dem Internet verbunden sind prinzipiell nichts verloren. Solche Daten besitze ich nicht und meine restliche "elektronische" Identität ist genauso "normal" wie mein reales ich, das ich jeden Tag für jedermann frei zur Betrachtung in die Welt hinaustrage (Adresse und Telefonnummer gibts im Telefonbuch etc.). Die Werbeindustrie darf ruhig versuchen mit allen ihren Möglichkeiten mir möglichst das Produkt vor die Nase zu schieben, das ich ihrer Meinung nach gerne hätte (was meiner Erfahrung nach übrigens extrem schlecht funktioniert, da mir eigentlich immer nur Werbung zu "ähnlichen Produkten eines kürzlich getätigten Einkaufs" untergeschoben wird. Will ich aber tatsächlich mal etwas kaufen, muss ich gezielt danach suchen).


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (6. August 2015)

Never touch a running System.

Ich bleib bei Win 7.


----------



## CSOger (7. August 2015)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Never touch a running System.



Ziehst auch keine Sicherheitsupdates weil die Kiste gerade fehlerfrei läuft?
Der Spruch war (meiner Meinung nach) schon immer Unfug.


----------



## Amokhunter (7. August 2015)

Umstieg ist in absehbarer Zeit geplant, allerdings will ich vorher eine Anleitung wie ich eine Backup-Installationsdisc basteln kann, wie das mit dem Product-Key dann abläuft usw, denn es kann immer mal wieder vorkommen das man doch mal in die Verlegenheit kommt Windows frisch aufzusetzen.  Momentan müsste ich mich dann wohl wieder vom W7 an raufhangeln mit Download usw. - Ne danke.
Dann kommt die Hardwareverdongelung dazu... was wenn nun in 3-4-5 Jahren die nächste Kiste angeschafft wird, logischerweise mit komplett neuen Innereien. Muss ich dann "nur" durch die inge hüpfen wie bei W7 mit der Aktivierung, oder erwarten die allen ernstes das man dann eine neue Lizenz kaufen muss?


----------



## Caduzzz (7. August 2015)

[X] _Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

_Ich trau es mich fast gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich habe von einem fast neu installiertem 8.1 auf 10 normal "upgegradet", einfach 'ne Woche gewartet (war eh im Urlaub). Dann per Update Funktion ganz problemlos umgestiegen, läuft alles super bisher


----------



## Arioec (7. August 2015)

Ich habe gestern und auch letzte Woche jeweils Windows 10 upgegradet. Alles soweit gut. Aber was einfach nicht will, dass Outlook 2013 permanent Übermittlungsfehler bringt (0x800CCC1A). Ich habe im Netz einfach keine Lösung gefunden. Heute habe ich wieder zurück gewechselt und alles ist wieder fein. Jetzt bleibt Windows 7 drauf, bis ich höre oder lese, dass alle Probleme aus der Welt sind.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Problem und hat einen Tipp.


----------



## Darkiii (7. August 2015)

Upgrade gemacht, danach ne Clean Installation, keine Probleme, Windows 10 gefällt mir (Y)


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2015)

[X] _Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.


_Ich warte erst mal ein Quartal oder so ab, ist mir einfach lieber. Dann kann man sich die Kinderkrankheiten und Sicherheitslücken erst mal ersparen


----------



## keinnick (7. August 2015)

Umgestiegen mit drei Rechnern. Keine nennenswerten Probleme aber auch kein "Aha-Effekt". Business as usual eben.


----------



## tandel (8. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Umgestiegen mit drei Rechnern. Keine nennenswerten Probleme aber auch kein "Aha-Effekt". Business as usual eben.



So kann man es gut zusammenfassen. Nach ein paar Tagen merkt man den Unterschied nicht mehr zu Win7. Aber mehr als Programme starten und ein bisschen im Datei Explorer rumklicken machen ich auch nicht, wenn das System mal eingerichtet ist und läuft.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. August 2015)

[x] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher

mfg


----------



## ThePlayer (11. August 2015)

Zurzeit noch zu viel Beta und viele verwendete Games bzw. Programme würden schlecht bis gar nicht laufen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. August 2015)

Bin gestern doch umgestiegen. Bisher keine wirklichen Probleme. Nur eines stört mich, ich nutze die aus Win XP bekannte schnellstartleiste auch bei Win 10 weiterhin. Nur kann man anscheinend nicht mehr die Namen der Icons abschalten was mir doch viel Platz unten raubt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. August 2015)

Bin seit Sonntag nacht mit beiden PCs auf Windows 10 und bisher sehr zufrieden!

Hat bei mir ebenfalls ein oder zwei Probleme gelöst, die mich sehr an Windows 7 haben zweifeln lassen...


----------



## Stern1710 (11. August 2015)

Das Upgrade hatte bei mir zu Beginn nicht funktioniert, da ich zu ungeduldig war und es forciert habe, daher MEIN Fehler und nicht der von Microsoft (außer mich nicht sofort herunterladen zu lassen  ). Einen USB-Stick erstellt, die Setup.exe gestartet und hat auf mittlerweile 4 PCs ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## marcus022 (11. August 2015)

_[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen (und werde es vorerst auch nicht)
_
Bin dem nicht abgeneigt aber 





der_yappi schrieb:


> keinen Grund zur Hektik


----------



## Tischi89 (12. August 2015)

solange ich keinen grund habe/kenne zu wechseln bleib ich bei win7...


----------



## Eckism (12. August 2015)

Das ist das erste mal, das ich keine Desktopsymbole mehr brauche, find ich schon irgendwie toll.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist das erste mal, das ich keine Desktopsymbole mehr brauche, find ich schon irgendwie toll.



Meinst du Icons? 

Die ...  "brauchte" man schon lange nicht mehr,  wozu gibts denn die Indexsuche des Startmenüs?


----------



## Eckism (12. August 2015)

Nachts mit ner uralten unbeleuchteten Tastatur ist die Buchstabensuche schon nen akt für sich. Ich drück da mit der Maus lieber auf bunte Bilder.


----------



## scorparc (12. August 2015)

Das Upgrade meines PCs und meine Tablets lief ohne Probleme. Kann auch keine Probleme feststellen. 
Ich finde Windows 10 ist gut gelungen, auch wenn sich nicht soo viel geändert hat.

Bei meiner Freundin tritt allerdings gehäuft ein Bluescreen auf - Driver IRQL not less or equal (netwlv64.sys). Scheint wohl mit dem WLAN Treiber Probleme zu geben. Ich denke weil es kein Win 10 Treiber gibt.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (12. August 2015)

wenn ich mir ende herbst einen neuen pc gönne, werde ich wahrscheinlich mal windows 10 ausprobieren, aber richtig lust habe ich auf diese betaversion nicht...


----------



## Ash1983 (12. August 2015)

HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> wenn ich mir ende herbst einen neuen pc gönne, werde ich wahrscheinlich mal windows 10 ausprobieren, aber richtig lust habe ich auf diese betaversion nicht...



Beta? Ist wohl fertiger als jedes andere Windows zu Release, aber das erfährt man nicht, wenn man nur die halbgaren Aussagen anderer wiederholt.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (12. August 2015)

Da Update lief super nur Win 10 scheint irgendwelche Probs mit nem Treiber zu haben - habe gelegentlich den guten alten BSOD


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Beta? Ist wohl fertiger als jedes andere Windows zu Release, aber das erfährt man nicht, wenn man nur die halbgaren Aussagen anderer wiederholt.



Es gibt zwar noch eine Menge Probleme,   aber du hast Recht.  Es gab schon deutlich schlimmere Release-Versionen.  Wirklich große Probleme scheinen sich sehr in Grenzen zu halten.


----------



## Placebo (12. August 2015)

Windows 7 bleibt so lange auf der Platte, bis ich Windows 10 wirklich brauche - also bis ein DX12-Spiel herauskommt, dass mich selbst interessiert. Das ist dann wahrscheinlich kurz vor der Ankündigung der PS5 und XboxWhatever der Fall. Gähn.


----------



## Hawkins (12. August 2015)

Solang es kein (gutes) Game gibt das DX12 voraussetzt seh ich keinen Grund von Win 8.1 auf 10 zu wechseln.


----------



## jum243 (12. August 2015)

Also ich bin kurzzeitig umgestiegen. Hat eigentlich alles wunderbar funktioniert bis ich mein momentanes Lieblings Spiel F12013 mit 2014Mod spielen wollte. Leider bleibt das Spiel in einer Endlosschleife hängen. Solange das nicht funktioniert werde ich auch nicht mehr umsteigen. Sonst hatte Win10 einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Gerade die Boot Zeit war nochmal um einiges schneller als Win7. PC an TV an und bis der das Bild aufgebaut hat war Win10 schon da. Das Upgrade hat perfekt funktioniert, bis auf mein Spiel.


----------



## Neronimo (13. August 2015)

[x] _Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor._

"Bald", also frühestens zu Weihnachten wenn die allermeisten Fehler für die Weihnachtsverkäufe bereinigt wurden...

P.S Wer findet die Win. 10 Werbung genauso schlecht wie ich


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> P.S Wer findet die Win. 10 Werbung genauso schlecht wie ich



Da stimme ich dir zu, früher war die Werbung mit Gates und Ballmer viel lustiger.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY2j_GPIqRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das war noch werbung


----------



## wingun (13. August 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe Primär Linux laufen, aber Windoof will nicht akzeptieren 2. zu sein... also wieder runter vonner Platte
> (zumindest war das mit der Build 9926 so, danach habe ich noch net probiert obs vielleicht jetzt besser mit Mint harmoniert)



Vor einer Woche nur zum testen Linux Mint17.2 zu meinem Windows 10 Pro dazuinstalliert. Installation (UEFI) und Betrieb beider System ohne Probleme, möchte aber anmerken das ich Linux auf der zweiten SSD installiert habe. 

Bin mit Win 10 ( Clean Install) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Geplant: Triple boot Win7/Win10/LinX


----------



## BikeRider (14. August 2015)

geplant: boot Win7 / Linux


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. August 2015)

Bin noch nicht umgestiegen und weiß noch nicht, ob/wann ich umsteigen werde.


----------



## BreakinB (14. August 2015)

[x] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.

Grund für Upgrade: Überhaupt keiner. Win 7 (Desktop) und Win 8.1 (Notebook) laufen hervorragend.

Gegenargumente gibt es dagegen viele: Datenschutz, Safedisc, unausgereift, Lizenz, Unklarheiten bei bestimmten OneDrive/Office-Konstellationen ...

Also mal mindestens bis Weihnachten warten. Ich bin ja nicht der Showroom bei MediaMarkt. Vor dem ersten DX12-Kracherspiel lohnt sichs IMO nicht.


----------



## eRaTitan (15. August 2015)

_[x]__ Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht._


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (16. August 2015)

Installation war ein Kampf... Hab erst Win7 neuinstallieren müssen, dafür läuft Commandos 2 wieder, das lief bei mir seit XP nicht mehr


----------



## Merrel (16. August 2015)

Glaubt ihr es lohn sich jetzt zu wechseln also im bezug auf die fehler bugs etc?


----------



## Rolk (17. August 2015)

[x]Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch warten, aber nachdem ich auf einem Rechner das BS neu aufgesetzt hatte, habe ich auch gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt auf W10 upzugraden. Bin zwar nicht unbedingt begeistert von W10, läuft bisher aber ohne Probleme. Auf den restlichen Rechnern wird aber noch eine Weile W7 schnurren.


----------



## TheSir99 (18. August 2015)

Nöö - werde ich vorerst auch nicht


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (18. August 2015)

Bleibe bei Windows 7.


----------



## dbilas (18. August 2015)

[Ja] Windows 10 Pro läuft super und alle meine Games und Software ebenfalls


----------



## Railroadfighter (18. August 2015)

Ja, allerdings gab es bis zum 15.7.1 ziemliche Treiberprobleme mit AMD Enduro (Umschaltung zwischen Prozessorgrafik und Radeon), die regelmäßig in einem Bluescreen geendet haben.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (18. August 2015)

Ich hab das Upgrade am 31 oder 01 Durchgeführt und bei mir Läuft es ohne Probleme. 

Nur das die KamereaApp spinnt und immer Abstürzt beim Foto machen


----------



## Ebrithil (19. August 2015)

[X] Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.
Das einzige Problem bisher ist das BF4/SLI Absturz Problem, aber das ist ja ne Treibersache von nVidia, da kann Microsoft ja nix für.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. August 2015)

Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.


----------



## Aldrearic (19. August 2015)

Erinnert mich an Vista. Download nicht funktioniert, dann 4 DVDs mit Isos verbraten, bis es endlich mit der Installation funktiionierte. Dazu zwei Abstürze und musste Win 7 und Win8 neu installieren. Dass es weniger als 25 GB Speicher verbraucht wundert mich, ich ging von 35GB aus mit 80% Müll Inhalten. Balmer erkennt man aber immer noch.

Win XP läuft immer noch auf diversen Notebooks und Pcs, weniger Probleme als mit 7 oder 8.  10 scheint optisch nicht schlecht zu sein, wenn es denn laufen würde.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2015)

Naja, wenn du tatsächlich noch ISOs auf DVD brennst, dann ist dir aber auch nicht zu helfen   

Windows XP läuft eigentlich nirgendwo mehr,  mit Ausnahme von Geldautomaten und anderen superwichtigen Rechnern.  Ansonsten findet man nur noch Windows 7 aufwärts.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (19. August 2015)

[X] _Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe größere Probleme bei der Installation oder im Betrieb gehabt. Behalte Windows 10 trotzdem.

_Bin mit meinem Notebook von Windows 7 umgestiegen, da dort die HardwareID gleich bleibt. 
Das Upgrade verlief ohne Probleme. Erst beim Anmeldebildschirm von Win 10 gabs Probleme mit einem flackerndem Bildschirm und dauerladen.
Konnte dann aber schon einen Clean-Install durchführen und bleibe beim Notebook bei Windows 10. Die restlichen PCs lasse ich aber erstmal mit Win 8.1 und 7 laufen.


----------



## hamroarr14 (20. August 2015)

[X] Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor.

In mein Arbeitsnotebook kommt bald eine SSD, dann wird alles neu und sauber installiert.
Dann kann ich gleich auch wechseln. 
Der Rest läuft vorerst noch auf Windows 7.


----------



## nyso (20. August 2015)

Bin sofort von 8.1 umgestiegen, hatte Probleme mit dem Nvidia Treiber und der Asus Xonar DG. Die läuft bis heute nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2015)

Jepp, es gibt noch immer keinen Windows 10 Treiber von Asus,  und der W8.1 Treiber will sich nicht installieren. 

Einer von vielen Gründen für mich, noch nicht umzusteigen.


----------



## Highspeed-dd (20. August 2015)

Bin schon lange auf Windows 10, bist auf wirklich Kleinigkeiten läuft es sehr sauber bei mir. Größte Hürde sind die Grafiktreiber von Nvidia zur zeit. Die haben mit SLI Systeme so ihr Probleme bei der  Treiber Anpassung.


----------



## funkybird (20. August 2015)

Für vieles gibt es schon Zusatzsoftware. Bei meinem Acer  Notebook habe ich auf Anleitung mich immer wieder mit Alt+F10 bei Problemen in Win10 wieder einloggen können.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. August 2015)

Soundtreiberprobleme mit Creative. ansonsten scheints ok zu laufen


----------



## hendrosch (21. August 2015)

Warte noch auf meinen Skylake für'n Neuanfang. 
Vorher macht's ja keinen Sinn da ich dann ja wechseln würde und trotzdem nochmal win7 installieren müsste.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. August 2015)

Ich brauche meine Win7 Lizenz weiterhin, für den zukünftigen Retrorechner

Win10 wird kommen, aber in einem neuen Gehäuse mit anderer Hardware.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2015)

Ich bin nicht umgestiegen und werde es auch nicht tun.

Grund: Das aktuelle System läuft zu 100% und Windows10 bietet rein gar nichts was mich zu einem Umstieg bewegen könnte.


----------



## Euda (24. August 2015)

[*] Windows 95 (Alles Gute zum 20.!) rockt! (Sonstiges):
Auf meinem Notebook bin ich bereits auf Windows 10 Pro umgestiegen, zeige jedoch kein Interesse für Apps und die leicht gesunkene DirectX-Performance hält mich davon ab, meinen Spielerechner von Windows 8.1 zu verabschieden. User-Interface und Effizienz bei alltäglichen Aufgaben haben sich marginal verbessert, was für mich dennoch keinen Grund für'n "vollständigen" Wechsel darstellt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. August 2015)

Ich lasse Windows 10 erst einmal ein paar Monate reifen, lese mir Berichte über Fehler, Features, Datensenderei und Co. durch und steige um, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, das System auf meine Wünsche anpassen zu können.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (24. August 2015)

Ja, ich bin umgestiegen und habe keine nennenswerten Probleme bisher.

Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Probleme mit der Audiohardware, die nur mit viel Optimierung begegnet werden konnten, klappen jetzt auf Anhieb. Auch meine Browser sorgen nicht mehr für Treiberresets der Grafikkarte. Ich habe endlich wieder meine nach Gruppen sinnvoll sortierbaren Kacheln, die dieses mal nicht über den gesamten Bildschirm gehen (musste zwischenzeitlich von 8.1 leider auf 7 zurück). Und ich habe seit dem immer etwas zu lachen, wenn die Meute ihr Startmenü feiern, obwohl es genau das selbe wie die Startseite bei Windows 8.1 ist, nur ben nicht mehr über den gesamten Bildschirm und mit den Charms-Elementen. Ein Fest für den Lachmuskel wegen dieser heuchlerischen Freude der anderen


----------



## DerJonas98 (25. August 2015)

Ich war für 4 Tage auf W10 umgestiegen aber als ich dan bemerkte das mein Sony Vegas inkompatibel ist bin ich direkt wieder auf mein schönes Windows 7 gewechselt.


----------



## Bogo36 (25. August 2015)

Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, habe es aber bald vor.

Wenns die ersten DX12 Spiele gibt und es sich lohnt steig ich um.


----------



## Highspeed-dd (25. August 2015)

Ich hab jetzt Windows 7 und Windows 10. Spielen auf Windows 10 ist derzeit ein Albtraum. Treiber laufen alle schlecht, auf Windows 7 super gut.


----------



## mightness (25. August 2015)

Wenn Windows 10 richtig ausgereift ist werde ich wahrscheinlich umsteigen, denn wenn die Updates 2020 (die erweiterten) für Windows 7 aufhören  würde ich ja eh wechseln.


----------



## Torianator (25. August 2015)

Nein, ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen und werde es vorerst auch nicht.
Warum auch?!


----------



## jpunkt (26. August 2015)

Nach dem ersten Neustart waren alle USB Geräte verschwunden. Ohne Maus ist das recht schwer und nicht akzeptabel. Bin seit ein paar Tagen am Suchen nach einer Lösung, habe aber noch nichts passendes gefunden. Die Anregungen im Microsoft Forum nach dem Motto: "Treiber deinstallieren und neu starten" haben natürlich nicht geholfen. Asus hat auch keine Ideen nur den Hinweis, dass seit Windows 8.1 keine extra Treiber mehr benötigt werden. Na toll.
Also, wenn jemand ne Idee hat, her damit!
Danke.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (26. August 2015)

Klar doch!!

Bin von meinem Windows 8 Laptop umgestiegen. Läuft super!! Wenn der Laptop auch noch Touch hat (so wie meiner) kann man gut Tablet/ Handy apps Spielen.

Mein Rechner wird erstmal noch bei Windows 7 Bleiben (Never change a running sytem!)


----------



## Highspeed-dd (28. August 2015)

Downgrade nicht notwendig !!!

Hier mal ein kleiner Hinweis von mir. Wer wie ich ein altes Windows 7 oder 8 hatte, was total zugemüllt war kann auch ein Update machen, und danach eine Neuinstallation von Windows 10 und sein Windows 7 oder 8 auch weiter nutzen. 
 Ich hab erst das Update von win 7 auf 10 gemacht, den Schlüssel von Windows 10 ausgelesen. Danach die Windows 10 ISO runtergeladen, auf ein USB Stick installiert. Treiber für Mainboard runtergeladen ( die neuesten ), mit auf den Stick.
 Festplatten gesichert ( was ich noch so brauchte, und danach alle Platten Formatiert. Windows 10 neu aufgesetzt, Schüssel eingegeben ( den hatten ich ja ausgelesen ) und ende. Win 10 ist ordentlich angemeldet. Jetzt Windows 7 wieder neu
 auf eine andere Platte, den alten Schlüssel eingeben, und siehe da....auch als Original ordentlich angemeldet. Zum Zocken perfekt, wen was nicht auf Windows 10 laufen mag, oder Treiber nicht passen. Windows 10 läuft neu echt 10 mal besser 
 als durch das reine Update.

 Das selbe gilt auch für die Steam Spiele, die hab ich auf einer dritten Platte. Steam aus Windows 10 kann genau wie Steam aus Windows 7 auf die selben Spiele zugreifen und auch Starten. Die muss man nicht mal neu oder gar 2 mal installieren. 
 Einfach im Steam den Ordner angeben wo die sind, und ihr könnt die von beiden Betriebssystemen aus Spielen. Einzige Voraussetzung war bei mir, das Windows 7 halt das SP1 hat. 

 LG High


----------



## padawan1971 (29. August 2015)

Habe jetzt hier im Haus 3 Rechner auf Win 10 umgestellt und keine Probleme gehabt.
1 Laptop von Acer und 2 Desktop PC 's alles läuft gefühlt sehr rund ..... Bin angenehm überrascht.


----------



## MH258 (29. August 2015)

Bin ich der einzige , der reserviert hat und es immer noch net bekommen hat ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2015)

Führe einfach das Media-Creation Tool aus  und das Upgrade startet sofort


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2015)

Umso mehr ich über Win10  erfahre, umso mehr rückt ein Umstieg in weite Ferne.


----------



## S!lent dob (31. August 2015)

Instaliere nie etwas vor SP1, das gilt seit Win 3.1 und hat sich noch nie geändert.


----------



## DirtyPants (31. August 2015)

Ich werde auch noch warten, trau dem Ganzen noch nicht so wirklich. Bis jetzt fehlt es mir bei Windows 7 an nichts, dass mir Windows 10 geben könnte


----------



## Emani (31. August 2015)

Bin umgestiegen und alles läuft bestens bei mir. Sehr zufrieden.  Ohne probleme bisher. Vielleicht gibts bugs. Aber ich habe noch keine bemerkt. denke bei professionelle Anwendung wird sich das bemerkbar machen. Zumindest laufen alle gute Spiele und Hardware und Grafikprogramm einwandfrei und sehr schnell. Besser als Windows 8.1


----------



## Tamien (31. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht umgestiegen und werde es auch nicht tun.
> 
> Grund: Das aktuelle System läuft zu 100% und Windows10 bietet rein gar nichts was mich zu einem Umstieg bewegen könnte.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (1. September 2015)

Ich hatte das Upgrade auf Windows 10 mit dem Media Creation Tool durchgeführt.
Leider ist bei der Installation irgendwas extrem schief gelaufen sodass Windows 10 unnutzbar wurde.
Deswegen habe ich wieder auf Win 7 zurückgewechselt. (Hatte vorher ein Backup gemacht...)


----------



## Furoo (1. September 2015)

Hatte versucht am release Tag zu wechseln und dann noch mal ein paar Tage später. Zum Glück hat es nicht funktioniert. 
Die ganzen "negativ Meldungen" rund um W10 haben mich vorerst abgeschreckt.

Klar ist es neuer und soll besser sein, aber ich bleib erstmal bei Win7 ultimate. 
Das Totschlag Argument DX12 ist für mich noch nicht interessant genug.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2015)

Bin zum Release umgestiegen und war sehr unzufrieden. Meiner Meinung nach und meinem Empfinden nach ist Windows 10 der absolute Feux Pas. Unperformant, unordentlich, zu bunt, zu unsympathisch. Zuerst dachte ich das ich mich daran gewöhne und das hakelige feeling und die miese Performance an dem Upgrade lag von 8.1 auf 10. Habe es heute clean neuinstalliert. Unsympathisch und unordentlich ist es immer noch und hakelig und lahm ebenfalls.

Fazit:

Grad installiere ich 8.1 neu und lasse so lange ich kann von Win 10


----------



## kazzig (7. September 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht umgestiegen, werde aber die kostenlose Aktion kurz vor Ablauf nutzen. Ich erhoffe mir dadurch, dass Windows 10 zu diesem Zeitpunkt von den meisten Kinderkrankheiten befreit ist.


----------



## Guru4GPU (16. Februar 2016)

Sobald meine neue alte 512GB SSD ankommt werde ich nun mehr oder weniger freiwillig auch auf Windows 10 umsteigen, war eine schöne Zeit Windows 7 

Windows 10 herunterladen  Ich


----------



## WoNkA253 (17. Februar 2016)

Bin gleich am am Tag der Erscheinung umgestiegen hatte damals weder auf der alten Kiste noch jetz auf der neuen Kiste problem mit Win10


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Februar 2016)

Die Bedienbarkeit von Win10 ist schon nach wie vor ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zu 7.


----------



## Captn (17. Februar 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Bedienbarkeit von Win10 ist schon nach wie vor ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zu 7.


Hinzu kommt, dass man dermaßen eingeschränkt ist, wenn man es mit den Möglichkeiten von 7 vergleicht (ich meine, warum zum Teufel kann ich nicht mehr ohne weiteres die Schriftart ändern und muss dafür extra in die Registry oder warum muss ich in den Windowsdateien rumfrickeln, nur damit ich wieder farbige Titelleisten habe?). Ansonsten ist es gar nicht schlecht. Man muss halt nur NET 3.5 entweder runterladen oder es von dem Installationsmedium aus installieren (genauso bescheuert; es befindet sich auf dem Windows10-Installationsmedium, wenn ich es aber haben will, muss ich das selbst über die Konsole in die Wege leiten), weil nunmal zig Programme, welche für Win7 programmiert wurden mit NET 3.5 laufen.

Verstehen muss ich da so einiges nicht wirklich....


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. Februar 2016)

Warum du in der Registry Schriftart oder Taskleistenfarben ändern musst? Hmmm warte mal ... lass mich überlegen ... ach ja! Weil du einer der wenigen bist, die das anscheinend brauchen! Und was das mit DotNet 3.5 soll verstehe ich auch nicht. Das 4.5 ist in Windows 10 vorinstalliert und es gab bisher kein Net-Programm, das nicht lief. Verstehe das Problem nicht ganz.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2016)

Achso? Die Farbe muss man in der Registry ändern? Dann habe ich aber ein anderes Windows 10 als du, ich stelle das direkt ein in den Designeinstellungen 

Schriftart verwursten ist auch das schlimmste was man machen kann.


----------



## Aslinger (17. Februar 2016)

Win 7 für normales arbeiten und max. DX11 Games.
Win 10 nur um DX12 Games zu zocken.

Ein guter Kompromiss, und das tolle Desktopfreundliche Win 7 bleibt erhalten. Somit kein Umstieg notwendig. 

Schade, dass man das nicht auswählen kann.


----------



## Guckler (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auf dem beruflichen  Laptop auf dem Windows 10 clean installiert wurde nach 4 Monaten des aufschiebens umgestiegen auf Win7 nachdem das Build 10586 den Treiber für die Tastatur zerlegt hat.
Die tolle Rückkehr zum vorherigen build gab dem System den Rest keine "App" ließ sich nicht mehr öffnen.
Daraufhin trotz vorhandenem Backup Windows 7 neu installiert.

Windows 10 ist einfach nicht zu gebrauchen alleine die Foto App die sich zerspackt wenn ein Bild gedreht werden soll und die per Maus nicht bedienbar ist.
Zuklappen während des Herunterfahrens>Energiesparmodus wird 2 Sekunden bevor der Vorgang abgeschlossen ist aktiviert.
Energiesparmodus lässt sich teilweise nicht aktivieren durch zuklappen oder manuell einzige Reaktion Bildschirm geht aus.
Im Explorer wird wenn ich aufs Desktop gehe der Papierkorb nicht angezeigt.
Der ganze touch Müll ala Apps/Systemsteuerung/"Startmenü" funktioniert schlecht das Design ist schlecht und es ist teilweise nicht bedienbar mit Maus/Tastatur. 

Das einzige was gut ist aber im Falle der Tastatur nicht ist das sich 10 genau wie 8 die Treiber selbst lädt.
Print to PDF, ISO's einbinden und die Fensterpositionierung/ automatische Größeneinteilung sowie Dateioperationen pausieren.

Alles in allem überwiegen die Nachteile für mich *deutlich*. DerGroßteil des Systems und der Apps sind unfertiger Schrott, will ich in diesem Zustand nie wieder auf dem Rechner haben.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Achso? Die Farbe muss man in der Registry ändern? Dann habe ich aber ein anderes Windows 10 als du, ich stelle das direkt ein in den Designeinstellungen
> 
> Schriftart verwursten ist auch das schlimmste was man machen kann.


Ich merke gerade, dass ich Taskleisten schrieb. Dabei meinte ich die Titelleisten der Fenster. Und das aktiviere ich nicht per Registry, sondern über die Dateien unter C>Windows>Resources>Themes.

Zu der Sache mit DotNET 3.5: Ich habe einige Spiele, die das verwenden und der Profileditor meiner Maus greift genauso drauf zu.
Außerdem ist es auf dem Installationsmedium drauf. Wieso also wird das nicht gleich mitinstalliert? 

Dass nicht jeder etwas wie Personalisierung braucht, ist mir schon klar, aber farbige Titelleisten erfüllen einen sinnvollen Zweck, wenn man mehrere Fenster geöffnet hat.
Schriftarten konnte man vorher auch problemlos ändern. Warum also nicht einfach die Option behalten. Die eigentliche Systemsteuerung ist sowieso die selbe wie bei Win7, nur das man zig Optionen gestrichen und die Icons gegen neue ersetzt hat.
Und wenn ich das über eine billige .reg-file machen kann, können das die Hansel bei Microsoft genauso in die Systemsteuerung einbetten.

Mir geht es halt nur auf die Nerven, dass die Einstellungen komplett verwurstet wurden. Wenn man sich schon bei Kubuntu bedient, dann bitte auch richtig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2016)

Auch Farbige Titelleisten kann man einfach in den PC-Einstellungen aktivieren 

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn Microsoft jede alte Komponente mitinstallieren würde, wäre Windows extrem aufgebläht. Es ist gut so, das nur die neusten Komponenten installiert sind, wer unbedingt alte braucht, muss sie eben nachinstallieren.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch Farbige Titelleisten kann man einfach in den PC-Einstellungen aktivieren
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, wenn Microsoft jede alte Komponente mitinstallieren würde, wäre Windows extrem aufgebläht. Es ist gut so, das nur die neusten Komponenten installiert sind, wer unbedingt alte braucht, muss sie eben nachinstallieren.


Bringt im Endeffekt aber gar nichts, weil der obere Fensterrahmen/-balken, der bei WinXP, Win7, Win8 und 8.1 schon farbig war (standardmäßig blau), bei Win10 auch nach dem 20ten mal draufklicken weiß bleibt.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch umgestiegen, von Win7 auf Ubuntu 14.04!

Jetzt ist beides parallel drauf, aber Windows starte ich nur noch um CDs zu rippen, weil es anscheinend keinen gescheiten CD Ripper mit Accurate Rip Unterstützung für Linux gibt. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich es mal über wine versuchen. Dann fliegt Windows auf nimmer wiedersehen runter!

Win10 geht damit an mir vorbei -> bis wir im Geschäft irgendwann dahin updaten. Das wird aber vermutlich noch ne ganze Weile dauern...

Daheim hat jetzt jeder Rechner ein anderes OS...


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Bringt im Endeffekt aber gar nichts, weil der obere Fensterrahmen/-balken, der bei WinXP, Win7, Win8 und 8.1 schon farbig war (standardmäßig blau), bei Win10 auch nach dem 20ten mal draufklicken weiß bleibt.



Da siehste was verkehrt, hier sind danach die oberen Balken in Fenster...Explorer, Laufwerk, whatever...Systemfarben statt weiß.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Interessant, hat das blöde Ding bei mir trotz Cleaninstall nicht gemacht.

Ich musste immer in besagten Ordner, ein eigenes Theme erstellen und erst dann hatte ich farbige Titelleisten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2016)

Dann hast du irgendwas verbastelt. 
Geht standardmäßig auf jedem System was ich installiere.


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. Februar 2016)

Kann man so nicht sagen, hatte auch schon nen clean install wo es nicht wollte.

Glaub nach dem ersten großen Update im Herbst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab schon einige Kundenrechner mit Windows 10 TH2 aufgesetzt und noch nie habe ich diesen "Bug" erlebt. 
Mit der Offiziellen TH2 Iso gibts definitiv keine Probleme was das betrifft. 
Ansonsten könnte ich mir noch vorstellen das es an eurem Grafiktreiber liegt, wir verkaufen fast ausschließlich Rechner mit Intel Grafik, manchmal auch mit Nvidia Karten und bisher habe ich dort jedenfalls nichts negatives festgestellt. 
Selbst Upgrades liefen bisher ohne große Probleme.


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. Februar 2016)

Upgrade lief, clean install th2 amd lief, clean install th2 nvidia lief nicht.

Ja so verschieden sind die Setups.


----------



## netheral (18. Februar 2016)

Ich bin relativ früh umgestiegen und habe bis jetzt eigentlich keine Probleme. So wirklich 100 % sympathisch finde ich das OS sowie die Kommunikationspolitik von MS jedoch nicht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich daher bald meinen PC neu aufsetzen - mit Windows 7. Ich bin zwar realistisch, dass ich die meisten Spionagefunktionen dort auch mittlerweile habe, aber ansonsten scheint es mir einfach immer noch etwas ausgereifter zu sein.

Die Performance-Probleme, von denen einige berichten, habe ich jedoch mit keiner Anwendung und keinem Spiel bisher erlebt. Die Treiber laufen anscheinend zumindest für mein System ziemlich rund.

Dennoch gibt es erstmal Windows 7: MS hat ja eh meinen Hardware-Hash, sollte ich also umsteigen wollen, dann darf ich es. Zudem habe ich noch Lizenzen aus dem Dreamspark-Programm, die mit gültigem Key vertrieben werden - sich also beliebig oft auf neuen PCs installieren lassen. Daher mache ich mir was das angeht keine Sorgen.


----------



## ifrflyer (18. Februar 2016)

Werde nicht umsteigen und bei meinem Win7 bleiben.
Hatte mir eine W10-Testinstallation aufgesetzt und fand das
Design nur schön bunt. Kann Apple  besser.
außerdem: 
- Bedienung nicht intuitiv genug
- Folgekosten + Probleme wegen Inkompatibilitäten.
- kein Vertrauen mehr zu MS, obwohl ich MS-Zertifizierungen gemacht habe.


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. Februar 2016)

Gerade eben umgestiegen


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. Februar 2016)

Ja die Kommunikation wie es nach nem Hardware Upgrade läuft ist in der tat nach wie vor mau.

Anscheinend sind nach wie vor zu wenige (EUler) umgestiegen, als dass sie sich dies bezüglich nen Wolf drehen würden.

Was mich halt nervt ist die unter 10 immer arbeitende HDD.

Alles deaktiviert, Datenschutz durchgegangen, auto defrag aus, OundO Shut Up durchlaufen lassen, aber seit 10 rattert ständig irgendwas.

Denke langsam da ist eine große Lücke zwischen auf off setzen und auch wirklich off zu sein unter 10.)))


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Ja die Kommunikation wie es nach nem Hardware Upgrade läuft ist in der tat nach wie vor mau.
> 
> Anscheinend sind nach wie vor zu wenige (EUler) umgestiegen, als dass sie sich dies bezüglich nen Wolf drehen würden.
> 
> ...


Schon mal die Stromspareinstellungen ausprobiert?

Bei mir ist das Ding aus, weil es mittlerweile im Idle das lauteste Gerät ist .

Oder ist das deine Systemplatte. Dann wäre mein Vorschlag natürlich absoluter Blödsinn .


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. Februar 2016)

System ist ne SSD, da hört man nix.

Aber die Games sind auf der HDD, kann die schlecht ausmachen, ist halt immer diese Speicheroptimierung sonst was Sache.

Soviel kann man gar nicht optimieren, ich geh evtl auf 8.1 zurück.

Benches sind alle auf selbem Niveau, DX12 braucht es hier nicht, aber da war Ruhe.

Läuft schon nett das 10, aber nach nem Clean Install schließe ich mal Malware aus, und da war es ja auch, das ständige Geknusper vom "arbeitenden" System.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (19. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mit 10 keine Probleme. Bei mir ist die Performance gefühlt besser und die Haptik fühlt sich flüssiger an. Meine HDD's geben auch Ruhe trotz Autodefrag. Und auch mit den Apps werde ich langsam warm, zumal diese auch dank Fenstersystem sich doch besser in den Desktop integrieren. Und Apps mit WinJS basteln macht auch riesig Spaß. Ich selbst mag es. Habe aber wegen meinen Projekten OSX sowie Xubuntu unter VM laufen. Im Vergleich kommen aber beide da nicht heran.


----------



## Marule (19. Februar 2016)

Ja bin umgestiegen. Fand optisch aber Win7 viel besser und hatte auch mit Win7 keine probleme in all den Jahren


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2016)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Ja die Kommunikation wie es nach nem Hardware Upgrade läuft ist in der tat nach wie vor mau.
> 
> Anscheinend sind nach wie vor zu wenige (EUler) umgestiegen, als dass sie sich dies bezüglich nen Wolf drehen würden.
> 
> ...





- HDD Optimierung aus?  (automatisches Defragmentieren)
- Systemwiederherstellung aus?
- Schattenkopie aus? 
- Antiviren-Schutz richtig konfiguriert? 
- Keine Tools installiert die drauf zugreifen? 

Habe ebenfalls eine HDD im System und die geht nicht die ganze Zeit an. Ist also ein Konfigurationsproblem bei dir.


----------



## BikeRider (19. Februar 2016)

Ich werde nicht umsteigen. dafür hat Win10 zu viele Baustellen, die erst einmal geändert werden müssen. 
Für mich bietet Win10 nicht mehr wie Win7


----------



## 100001 (19. Februar 2016)

Auf die ...... steig ich nicht um,  Mint und 8


----------



## T-Drive (28. Februar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht umgestiegen und werde es auch nicht tun.
> 
> Grund: Das aktuelle System läuft zu 100% und Windows10 bietet rein gar nichts was mich zu einem Umstieg bewegen könnte.



me too 

aufpassen dass der ******* nicht ungewollt auf meine Rechner kommt ist Arbeit genug ...


----------



## Captn (28. Februar 2016)

Sagt mal, weiß jemand vielleicht wie man diese sinnlosen Bemerkungen abstellt?

Ich bekomme gefühlt jede Viertelstunde die Mitteilung, dass eine meiner HDDs wenig Speicherplatz übrig hat. Als wenn ich das nicht wüsste...
Das Ding ist bis auf ein paar MB mit 1,25 TB voll. Das soll auch so sein, aber Windows rafft das anscheinend nicht.


----------



## DreiBitALU (28. Februar 2016)

Umgestiegen nicht wirklich.
Auf meinem Arbeits-Laptop läuft Win 7,
allerdings möchte ich auf meinem (noch in der Planung befindlichen) Spiele PC dann 
aus Performance Gründen Win 10 installieren.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiß jemand vielleicht wie man diese sinnlosen Bemerkungen abstellt?
> 
> Ich bekomme gefühlt jede Viertelstunde die Mitteilung, dass eine meiner HDDs wenig Speicherplatz übrig hat. Als wenn ich das nicht wüsste...
> Das Ding ist bis auf ein paar MB mit 1,25 TB voll. Das soll auch so sein, aber Windows rafft das anscheinend nicht.


Windows: Warnung bei voller Festplatte deaktivieren – so geht’s - CHIP

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre über die Kontingent-Verwaltung. Einfach für die Partituion aktivieren und bei den Beschränkungen den kompletten Platz in MB angeben und auch die Warnstufe den selben Wert eintragen. Nach dem zweiten oder dritten Neustart sollte Windows das Kontingent im Griff haben.


----------



## Straycatsfan (28. Februar 2016)

DreiBitALU schrieb:


> Umgestiegen nicht wirklich.
> Auf meinem Arbeits-Laptop läuft Win 7,
> allerdings möchte ich auf meinem (noch in der Planung befindlichen) Spiele PC dann
> aus Performance Gründen Win 10 installieren.





Brauchste DIrectX12 künftig?

Ansonsten kannste ja mal die gefühlt drei Millionen Benchmarks googlen, 10 vs 8.1 vs 7 und so.

Ist wie Aldi vs Lidl vs Penny, mal liegt der ein halbes Frame vorne in Spiel a, dann eben jener 0,4 Frames in Spiel b, nichts aufregendes so wie ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## RRe36 (2. März 2016)

~6 Monate später und meine Meinung hat sich ein wenig ins positive bewegt, da ich Windows 10 im Praxiseinsatz auf einem anderen PC mal gründlich auf den Zahn fühlen konnte aber ich werde trotzdem vorerst nicht umsteigen.


----------



## lepathie (2. März 2016)

Immer diese "Windows 7 ist eh das Beste"- Leute. Zum kotzen. Es gibt kein einziges Argument, was das rechtfertigt.


----------



## Captn (3. März 2016)

lepathie schrieb:


> Immer diese "Windows 7 ist eh das Beste"- Leute. Zum kotzen. Es gibt kein einziges Argument, was das rechtfertigt.


Stimmt, XP war viel besser!!!111


----------



## Stryke7 (3. März 2016)

lepathie schrieb:


> Immer diese "Windows 7 ist eh das Beste"- Leute. Zum kotzen. Es gibt kein einziges Argument, was das rechtfertigt.


Das nervt, aber ich kann gut verstehen warum man nach wie vor bei W7 bleibt.  Das System hat doch große Vorteile gegenüber W10.


----------



## lepathie (4. März 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das nervt, aber ich kann gut verstehen warum man nach wie vor bei W7 bleibt.  Das System hat doch große Vorteile gegenüber W10.



Vorteile?! Das wär mir aber neu. Kenn nur Nachteile. (Benutzen Windows 7 in der Schule aus diversen Gründen)


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2016)

lepathie schrieb:


> Vorteile?! Das wär mir aber neu. Kenn nur Nachteile. (Benutzen Windows 7 in der Schule aus diversen Gründen)



Dann nenne ich dir ein paar:
Privatsphäre, Sicherheit, keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme, bessere Treiberunterstützung, Admin-Rechte ... 

Was hat Windows 7 denn für Nachteile gegenüber 10?


----------



## JPW (5. März 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was hat Windows 7 denn für Nachteile gegenüber 10?



Ich vermisse bei 7 den besseren Kopier Dialog, der sich auch pausieren lässt. Gabs aber schon bei 8... Ansonsten fehlt mir bei 7 nichts. Da fallen mir direkt mehr Dinge ein die mich bei 10 stören. Benutze es trotzdem :x

DX 12 könnte bald zu einem Argument werden aber noch ist da ja nix los.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. März 2016)

Ich vermisse bei Windows 10 einen Index und Search Funktion die nicht broken by design ist. Ich vermisse ein Update verfahren, dass meine Bambusleitung/Volumen schont. Ich vermisse verstärkt Privatsphäre. Ich vermisse Treibersupport für meine TV Karte... 
Jupp Windows 10 hat nur Vorteile, klar  

Zum daddeln reicht es.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2016)

JPW schrieb:


> Ich vermisse bei 7 den besseren Kopier Dialog, der sich auch pausieren lässt. Gabs aber schon bei 8... Ansonsten fehlt mir bei 7 nichts. Da fallen mir direkt mehr Dinge ein die mich bei 10 stören. Benutze es trotzdem :x
> 
> DX 12 könnte bald zu einem Argument werden aber noch ist da ja nix los.


stimmt, der Kopier-Dialog mit mehr Infos, einer Pause-Funktion und dem Sammeln aller Vorgänge in einem Fenster ist wirklich eine Verbesserung. 

Das überwiegt aber noch nicht die ganzen Nachteile. 



DX12 könnte irgendwann mal zu einem Argument werden, aber ich glaube, bis das verbreitet ist, sind wir schon ein paar Windows-Versionen weiter.


----------



## slot108 (5. März 2016)

ich mag Win10


----------



## loler24 (5. März 2016)

Ich bleibe bei Windows 7, Desing usw ist da einfach am besten.


----------



## Straycatsfan (5. März 2016)

Bis 2020 zumindest, danach ist mit dem erweiterten Support ja auch Schluss, also nicht mehr sicher in 4,x Jahren.

Windows 8(.1) zickt auch schon bei dem ein oder anderen unsignierten Treiber, kann man auch 10 nehmen.


----------



## GEChun (5. März 2016)

Je nach dem wie sich Vulkan entwickelt ist es eh wurst ob DX11 oder DX12. 
Am liebsten würde ich gar kein einziges DX mehr nutzen!

Und wenn ich dann auf DX 12 verzichten kann brauch ich auch kein neues Windows!

Das ganze Programm ist nur darauf ausgelegt den Kunden Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen bei mangelhafter Ressourcen Nutzung!


----------



## lepathie (5. März 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dann nenne ich dir ein paar:
> Privatsphäre, Sicherheit, keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme, bessere Treiberunterstützung, Admin-Rechte ...
> 
> Was hat Windows 7 denn für Nachteile gegenüber 10?



Komische "Vorteile". Ist ja als würde ich sagen Windows 10 hat folgende Vorteile: Betriebssystem, Browser, Apps, Dateiformat.
Werde hier jetzt keine PRO-Liste machen, jedenfalls fehlen mir bei Windows 7 EINIGE Dinge, die das Arbeiten mit dem System vereinfachen. Ok, dann doch "paar" Beispiele (Taskmanager bei Win 7 ist fürn Ar***, Suchfunktion funktioniert nicht wie sie sollte (z.B. Findet die bei "Taskmanager" nichts und bei Task erst als 4. Ergebnis den Taskmanager und sonst mindestens 15 mal das gleiche, die lernt das auch nie...) und ist extrem langsam, keine Internetsuche in der Suchleiste (Alles klar, das nennt sich Suchleiste?!), die meisten Kommandos gehen auch nicht in der Suchleiste, Betriebssystem braucht ewig zum starten und anschließend um die Systemfunktionen zu laden, die Haus-Sicherheitsfunktionen sind mehr als mäßig (so viel hat sich bis heute aber auch nicht getan, mit Windows Redstone kontrolliert der Defender schon vor dem Booten wichtige Dateien (Oder so ähnlich)), Keine UWA-Unterstützung (Falls jemand meint das braucht niemand: Nutze täglich die UWAs auf Smartphone/Tablet/PC, meistens perfekter Mix aus Design, Funktion und Vertrautheit), Multitasking nur eingeschränkt (Gibt nur genau 3 "Feststellpositionen" für Fenster; -> Windows 10 kann automatisch alle Fenster passend anordnen; Man kann nicht in Fenstern Scrollen, welche nicht im Fokus stehen; Keine virtuellen Desktops), altes CMD (z.B. kein Copy and Paste und kein Vollbild), kaum brauchbare Hausapps (Deswegen "braucht" man für die einfachsten Dinge VLC und andere Programme), keine Sprachassistentin, Keine Verbindung zu anderen Plattformen (z.B. Xbox, Windows mobile), durch fehlende Apps fehlen Funktionen wie zum Beispiel das Synchronisieren von Musik über alle Geräte (Lösung: iTunes, Google-Musik, Spotify?), keine aktuellen Schnittstellen wie z.B. DirectX 12 (kommt zum Einsatz in z.B.: Just Cause 3, Quantum Break, Forza Apex, Fable Legends, Gears of War, Gigantic) dadurch fehlt die Kompatibilität zu vielen neuen Titeln (Oder FPS-Verlust wenn DX11 Support), Ram wird nicht dynamisch genutzt, Keine Synchronisation der Einstellungen (Wichtig sind mir hier immer: WiFi, Konten (inkl. Einstellungen in der Mail-App, etc.), Hintergrundbilder und sonstige Personalisierungseinstellungen), Design ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß (Aero, Rundungen, 3D-Effekt, Rahmen um Fenster; Find ich heutzutage nur noch zum "kotzen", passt einfach nicht zur restlichen Digitalwelt), keine Unterstützung für viele neue Produkte (z.B. Xbox One Controller; eingeschränkt), fehlende Sicherheitsfunktionen (siehe Windows Hello; nachrüstbar mit spezieller Software?!), keine Gaming-Plattform (Xbox; GfWL wurde eingestellt), kein Streaming von Spielen und Kommunikation mit der Xbox One (Falls man eine besitzt), keine Kommunikation mit dem Smartphone (Nachrichten/Telefon nicht am PC auslesbar/schreibbar; keine Erinnerungen/Notizen auf dem Handy -> Cortana fehlt), fehlende Synchronisation von Kalender/Kontakten/Notizen/Erinnerungen/Mails, keine Integration von Skype (nützlich, wenn mans braucht), kein Store (Sicheres/Einfaches/Schnelles Installieren von Anwendungen, Updates), kein/-e Benachrichtungscenter/Benachrichtungen, fehlende "PlayTo"-Funktion (in allen Medienapps), sonstige Dinge im Bereich des Kernels (Modularität des Systems, Betrifft den Updateprozess seitens Microsoft), keine Livetiles/dafür Widgets, niedrigere Maximale Auflösung (Wers braucht), schlechtere Skalierung, schlechtere Unterstützung von Webstandards (IE, andere Browser nachrüstbar), keine Verbesserungen durch Updates mehr(Wer hätts gedacht...), Hardware/Treibersupport mangelhaft (aktuelle Hardware funktioniert meistens nicht direkt komplett, z.B. Funktionieren bei einem neuen Mainboard unter Windows 7 meistens nicht alle USB-Ports/Schnittstellen für Eingabegeräte; Skylake fehlen unter Windows 7 Funktionen wie z.B. "SpeedShift"), fehlende unterstützte Dateiformate (z.B. PDF; nachrüstbar), schlechterer Explorer (Design-Probleme; auch z.B. kein Pausieren von Kopier/Verschieb-Vorgängen möglich), kein Plattform-übergreifendes System, kein integriertes DVR (-> Xbox), weniger maximaler RAM, kein Mainstream-Support und bald auch keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr, kein Updatezwang (gut, da auch "schlechte" Updates durchkommen "könnten"; schlecht wegen Sicherheitsproblemen/Support), ...)
In Zukunft könnte man als Vorteile zu Windows 10 noch hinzufügen: Systemkomprimierung (Schnellerer Betrieb und weniger Speicherbedarf), Sandboxing von Anwendungen, Crossbuy und Crossplay für Xbox-Nutzer, Windows Exklusive Spiele (aus dem Xbox-Universum)
Windows 7 hat vlt. paar Vorteile, wie: Support für Disketten, Widgets (Nachrüstbar unter Windows 10 und mit Windows 8 ersetzt durch Livetiles), Design (Wenn mans mag), Manchmal Kompatibilität zu "uralten" Anwendungen/Spielen (Windows 10 wurde von alten "Resten" befreit; Nachrüstbar?)

Windows 7 ist nicht schlecht, aber Windows 7 ist halt nicht das "Beste".
Ps.: Ich freue mich auf die richtigen Nachteile von Windows 10 , nach dem Kommentar...

(Edit: Achja, vergessen zu erwähnen. Das Update auf Windows 10 ist kostenlos und umkehrbar, man kann also nichts falsch machen. )


----------



## LDNV (5. März 2016)

Ich mag 10 ebenso. 

Mochte aber auch XP, 7 , 8.1 (nicht 8...) und jetzt eben 10. 

Besonders der , seit Einführung von 8 , überarbeitete TaskManager wie auch besagter Kopier Dialog sind sehr genial. 

Das mit 10 eingeführte Multi Desktop Feature ist an manchen Tagen der Produktiven Arbeiten auch ein Segen. 

Nachteile kann ich bis heute keine finden. 

Ich finde alles was ich suche, der Rest ist eh in Bibliotheken geordnet auf die man genauso gut zugreifen kann wie in 7 / 8 und jetzt 10.  Weswegen mich der Wegfall des Start Menüs wohl auch nie wirklich gestört hat bei 8... das Explorer/Bibliotheken Symbol ist schließlich nicht umsonst in der Taskleiste  

Für die die sich über die Automatische Treiber Installation aufregen... 

Die Automatische Treiber Installation kann man mit 2 Klicks abschalten, so wie man sie unter 7 erst aktivieren musste... 
Das die by Default aktiviert ist macht in meinen Augen auch mehr sinn, da das BS für die breite masse ist, wo es dann wieder von Vorteil ist wenn das BS die aktuellen Treiber automatisch zieht. 

Dann gibt es noch jene die sich über die Automatisch, nicht mehr deaktivierbaren Updates aufregen... hier zählt quasi das gleiche. 
Für die breite masse ist es von Vorteil, versierte Anwender deaktivieren es in dem sie den Windows Update Service in den Diensten.... die sich bequem über den neuen Taskmanager anzeigen lassen *hust* bei bedarf deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren. 

Die ganzen Sync Funktionen lassen sich ebenso ausschalten wenn man denn drauf verzichten möchte, genauso wie man Cortana / Ortung usw ebenso abschalten kann, und das schon direkt nach der Installation... 

Insgesamt verbuche ich das genörgel unter der Kategorie wie es immer ist wenn ein neues Windows erscheint. 

Windows XP ist böse, telefoniert so viel nach Hause. 
Windows 7 ist böse, weil XP ja das beste ist. 
Bei 8 , wegen des Stilbruchs, konnte man das genörgel noch halbwegs verstehen... 
Und Windows 10 ist blöd, weil Windows 8 ja blöd war und nicht zu vergessen, Windows 7 das geilste ist. 

Unterm Strich haben die meisten Leute nur kein Bock sich umzugewöhnen , nicht mehr, nicht weniger und jene hört man dann anderswo über vermeintlichen Technischen Stillstand schwadronieren... 

Die Leute die Tatsächlich wirkliche Technische Probleme mit 10 und ihre Hard/Software haben , brauchen sich hiervon natürlich nicht angesprochen fühlen 
Für versierte Benutzer wird es wohl kein Problem sein die 2 Klicks zu machen um eben dies zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Homerclon (5. März 2016)

lepathie schrieb:


> Werde hier jetzt keine PRO-Liste machen, jedenfalls fehlen mir bei  Windows 7 EINIGE Dinge, die das Arbeiten mit dem System vereinfachen.  Ok, dann doch "paar" Beispiele (Taskmanager bei Win 7 ist fürn Ar***,  Suchfunktion funktioniert nicht wie sie sollte (z.B. Findet die bei  "Taskmanager" nichts und bei Task erst als 4. Ergebnis den Taskmanager  und sonst mindestens 15 mal das gleiche, die lernt das auch nie...) und  ist extrem langsam, keine Internetsuche in der Suchleiste (Alles klar,  das nennt sich Suchleiste?!), die meisten Kommandos gehen auch nicht in  der Suchleiste


Warum nach dem Task-Manager suchen? Rechtsklick auf Task-Leiste --> Task-Manager starten.
Ich will gar nicht die Windows-Suchfunktion im Internet sucht. Wenn ich in der Suchleiste von Windows etwas eintippe, dann weil ich auf meinem PC nach etwas suche. Nicht nach etwas im Netz.
Ansonsten, ja. Die Suchfunktion ist Verbesserungsfähig.



> Betriebssystem braucht ewig zum starten und anschließend um die Systemfunktionen zu laden


Bin ich mit Zufrieden. Bei einem Neustart frage ich mich manchmal ob das System wirklich schon Neu gestartet hat, eben weil es so schnell ging. (Aber auch erst seit ich eine SSD als Systemplatte nutze.)



> Keine UWA-Unterstützung (Falls jemand meint das braucht niemand: Nutze täglich die UWAs auf Smartphone/Tablet/PC, meistens perfekter Mix aus Design, Funktion und Vertrautheit),


Was ist UWA?



> Man kann nicht in Fenstern Scrollen, welche nicht im Fokus stehen


Ich meine das könnte man Einstellen. Aber ich finde die Option nicht mehr.



> kaum brauchbare Hausapps (Deswegen "braucht" man für die einfachsten Dinge VLC und andere Programme)


Ach, sind diese mit Win10 denn so viel besser geworden? WMP ist und bleibt unterdurchschnittlich. Da ist der VLC weiterhin die bessere Alternative.



> keine Sprachassistentin


Nein Danke, nicht in dieser Spyware Ausführung.
Jetzt braucht keiner mit Facebook und Co. als Gegenargument kommen. Das nutze ich alles nicht.



> Keine Verbindung zu anderen Plattformen (z.B. Xbox, Windows mobile), durch fehlende Apps fehlen Funktionen wie zum Beispiel das Synchronisieren von Musik über alle Geräte (Lösung: iTunes, Google-Musik, Spotify?) *[...]* Keine Synchronisation der Einstellungen (Wichtig sind mir hier  immer: WiFi, Konten (inkl. Einstellungen in der Mail-App, etc.),  Hintergrundbilder und sonstige Personalisierungseinstellungen)


Möchte ich gar nicht.



> Design ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß (Aero, Rundungen, 3D-Effekt, Rahmen um Fenster; Find ich heutzutage nur noch zum "kotzen", passt einfach nicht zur restlichen Digitalwelt)


Geschmacksfrage. Ich mag bspw. Rahmenlose Fenster nicht besonders.



> keine Unterstützung für viele neue Produkte (z.B. Xbox One Controller; eingeschränkt)


Komisch, mein XBox One-Controller funktioniert, und mir ist keine Einschränkung aufgefallen.
Es war nicht mal ein Windows Update nötig.

Da fällt mir glaube ich etwas ein. Die Wireless-Ausführung läuft erst ab Win10, oder?
Gut ok, das könnte man als Einschränkung bezeichnen. Ich mag Wireless Eingabegeräte aber nicht wirklich. Die haben die Neigung immer dann aufgeladen werden zu wollen, wenn man mitten im Spiel ist. Am besten genau dann wenn es schnelle Reaktion (Boss-Gegner / MP) erfordert.
Oder schaltet zum Stromsparen in Standby wenn man auf einen Gegner lauert, bis das Gerät dann wieder Einsatzbereit ist verstreicht wertvolle Zeit.



> fehlende Sicherheitsfunktionen (siehe Windows Hello; nachrüstbar mit spezieller Software?!)


Pseudo-Sicherheit. Wurde doch schon Bewiesen das dies recht simpel zu überlisten ist. Erst bei sehr Aufwendiger Umsetzung sind diese Verfahren recht sicher.
Bedarf außerdem zusätzlicher teurer Hardware.
Gutes Passwort ist noch immer sicherer.



> keine Gaming-Plattform (Xbox; GfWL wurde eingestellt)


Gut so. Steam und Co. sind mir schon zu viel.



> kein Streaming von Spielen und Kommunikation mit der Xbox One (Falls man eine besitzt), keine Kommunikation mit dem Smartphone (Nachrichten/Telefon nicht am PC auslesbar/schreibbar; keine Erinnerungen/Notizen auf dem Handy -> Cortana fehlt),


Streaming: Kein Bedarf, selbst wenn ich eine Xbox One hätte. Ich sehe generell kein großen Nutzen darin.

Für was eine Kommunikation mit dem Smartphone? Ist es so schwierig das Smartphone in die Hand zu nehmen?
Ein Nice-to-Have Feature, das aber erst relevant wird, wenn die Negativ-Punkte behoben sind.



> fehlende Synchronisation von Kalender/Kontakten/Notizen/Erinnerungen/Mails


Synchronistation muss dir wirklich sehr, sehr wichtig sein. Das nennst du jetzt schon zum drittel mal. Die ersten beide male hatte ich noch zusammen in ein Quote geschoben.
Ich brauch es noch immer nicht.

Dieses Nice-to-Have Feature könnten auch die Apps selbst einbringen, mecker also bei denen wenn sie es nicht integrieren.



> keine Integration von Skype (nützlich, wenn mans braucht)


Früher hab ich auch mal Skype genutzt, das ging sogar schon unter WinXP, als es noch nicht mal Vista gab.
Was erwartest du denn?



> kein Store (Sicheres/Einfaches/Schnelles Installieren von Anwendungen, Updates)


Und das ist gut so. Ich brauche und will keinen Store. Ganz besonders wenn damit irgendwelche Einschränkungen verbunden sind (bspw. kein Vollbild möglich, auch wenn ich dies nur bei Spielen haben will).



> schlechtere Unterstützung von Webstandards (IE, andere Browser nachrüstbar)


Das war aber eine Entscheidung von MS für Win7 nicht die entsprechende IE-Version anzubieten. Einzig zum Zweck Win10 besser dastehen zu lassen.



> kein Plattform-übergreifendes System, kein integriertes DVR (-> Xbox)


Weil das ja auch jeder Hinz und Kunz braucht.



> weniger maximaler RAM


Künstlich beschränkt von Microsoft. Außerdem abhängig von der verwendete Version.
Ab Win7 Prof. darf man bis zu 192GB RAM nutzen, das erreicht man auch mit 8x16GB nicht.
Mit Win10 Home darf man "nur" 128GB nutzen. Für mehr (2TB) braucht es mind. Win10 Pro.
Auch die 16GB von Win7 Home Premium sind die nächsten Jahre für Otto-Normal mehr als Ausreichend.
Quelle: Microsoft.com



> kein Updatezwang (gut, da auch "schlechte" Updates durchkommen "könnten"; schlecht wegen Sicherheitsproblemen/Support), ...)


Das ist (für mich) eindeutig kein Nachteil.
Fehlerhafte Updates und das System wird zerschossen. Der Laie wird zum Beta-Tester, der dann hinterher Hilfe holen muss, die er womöglich auch noch bezahlen muss.
Auch für erfahrene Nutzer eher nervig, da diese sich mit einem Problem herumschlagen müssen das von MS zwangsweise verursacht wurde.
Ich weiß nicht was gegen die bisherige Methode sprach, da waren die Auto-Updates ja schon standardmäßig aktiviert. Der Laie hat daran meist eh nichts verstellt, es sei denn er hat aufgrund eines Problems einen schlechten/falschen Tipp befolgt.

Als Nutzer eines Internettarifs mit Volumen, will ich zudem selbst entscheiden wann was geladen wird.
Nein, ich habe keine Alternative wenn ich keine Rauchzeichen nutzen will.
Microsoft ist das auch egal, bzw. haben nicht weit genug gedacht. Denn eine "getaktete Verbindung" (als solche zählt MS auch Verbindungen mit Volumen), lässt sich nur einstellen wenn man das Modem direkt mit dem PC verbindet. Ist das Modem/Router per LAN verbunden, steht diese Option (offiziell) nicht zur Verfügung (mittels Registry-Hack soll es trotzdem klappen).

Was man MS zugute halten muss: Wenn man mehrere PCs mit der selben Windows-Version im Netzwerk hat, braucht man die Updates nur noch einmal aus dem Netz ziehe, danach kann man es über LAN weiter verteilen.
Trotzdem würde ich mit einem Volumen-Tarif lieber _unkritische_ Updates ans Ende des Monats verschieben.


Was mir bei deinen "Vorteilen" aufgefallen ist.
Vieles davon sind Funktionen die nur ein Bruchteil der Nutzer wirklich braucht und wohl auch nutzt.
Ich finde aber nicht das ein Betriebssystem mit unzähligen Funktionen überfrachtet werden muss, das die meisten gar nicht brauchen.

Die Dinge denen ich Neutral oder Positiv ggü Stehe hab ich nicht zitiert.

Win7 hat seine Nachteile, aber die sind alle nicht so schwerwiegend wie die Nachteile von Win10.
Dafür sind die Nachteile von Win10 schlicht zu schwerwiegend (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## masterX244 (5. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich vermisse bei Windows 10 einen Index und Search Funktion die nicht broken by design ist. Ich vermisse ein Update verfahren, dass meine Bambusleitung/Volumen schont. Ich vermisse verstärkt Privatsphäre. Ich vermisse Treibersupport für meine TV Karte...
> Jupp Windows 10 hat nur Vorteile, klar
> 
> Zum daddeln reicht es.



Was ist genau das Problem mir der Indexfunktion von WIndooze 10?


----------



## GEChun (5. März 2016)

Und das schlimmste an der Sache, alles was Windows 10 kann, sollte eigentlich in Windows 7 integriert sein!!!
Nur um so Zusatz Programme, oder Features zu kriegen ist doch kein Betriebssystem Wechsel notwendig WTF!
Linux kann auch mehr und integriert Features in älteren Versionen...

Nur Microsoft stellt sich so bockig, dann brauchen die sich nicht wundern das ich als Kunde bockig darauf reagiere und bei Windoof 7 bleibe!


----------



## lepathie (6. März 2016)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Was ist UWA?


Universal Apps. Apps, die auf allen Windows-Geräten gleichermaßen laufen (Smartphone/Xbox/RasPi (und ähnliches)/Tablet/PC). Sehr schön für Entwickler, da man nur noch "einmal" programmieren muss. Gut für den Nutzer, da man sich nicht immer an unterschiedliche Anwendungen für unterschiedliche Geräte gewöhnen muss.



> WMP ist und bleibt unterdurchschnittlich.


WMP gehört ja eben zu Windows 7. Die Microsoft Apps sind "genial". Allein das Design von der Wetter App, sehr ansprechend.



> Möchte ich garnicht. [...] Weil das ja auch jeder Hinz und Kunz braucht. [...] Kein Bedarf


Wirst ja net gezwungen, es zu benutzen. Auch Cortana kann man abschalten.



> Ich mag Wireless Eingabegeräte aber nicht wirklich.


Kurz Kabel reinstecken und weiter zocken. Xbox One Elite Controller ist unter Windows 7 nicht konfigurierbar, aufgrund des fehlenden App-Supports (Warum sollte Microsoft noch Zeit in alte Systeme stecken?).



> Synchronisation muss dir wirklich sehr, sehr wichtig sein.


Wir sind im Jahr 2016, Synchronisation ist überall Standard. Willst du immer alle Daten/Einstellungen neu eingeben?!



> Für was eine Kommunikation mit dem Smartphone?


Es fördert nicht gerade die Produktivität, wenn man dauernd das Gerät wechselt. Den Leuten in der Arbeitswelt ist es ein Segen, auf einem Gerät Telefon/SMS/Email/etc. zu Verwalten.



> mit unzähligen Funktionen überfrachtet


Windows 10 verbraucht weniger Speicher als Windows 7. Falls doch noch nicht, kommt das mit der Systemkomprimierung. In Windows 10 wurde endlich mal der ganze alte Code rausgeschmissen, der noch aus Win 95 Zeiten drin war.

Kannst du mir vlt. paar Nachteile von Windows 10 näher bringen? (Was anderes als: Privatsphäre; Updatedeaktivierung -> In meinen Augen ein Vorteil, irgendwoher haben die Hacker ja ihre Botnetze, da macht sich so ein System schön, welches noch lauter offene Sicherheitslücken hat)

Ps.: Danke, dass du auf die Argumente eingegangen bist.


----------



## irishrOy (6. März 2016)

Naja, bin vor kurzem auch auf W10 umgestiegen, und der Umstieg hat etwas gehapert, die ganze Übersicht an sich ist etwas sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, finde ich.
Auch die ganzen Programme, die einem vorgeschlagen werden, mit denen man Datei-typ X, Y Z und A B C öffnen kann sind etwas zu viel des Guten. Einfach den Standard-Windows-Media-Browser-dingsda hätte als voreignestellte option völlig gereicht.
Das Musikprogramm Boom-dingsda ist nichso ganz nach meinem Geschmack, noch dazu funktioniert der WindowsMediaPlayer nicht wirklich, da er Wiedergabelisten immer wieder löscht, bzw. nicht registriert. Hab mir da jetzt vorerst eine Ersatzsoftware geholt, geht so auch.

Ich fand Windows7 "besser", da der Umstieg von XP zu 7 viel viel intuitiver und flüssiger war, noch dazu hat mir das Design von W7 besser gefallen. Aber generell war/ist W7 einfach selbst-erklärender als W10 und einfacher zu bedienen. 
W10 ist sicherlich auch gut und schnell zu bedienen, wenn man sich einmal reingefuchst, bzw, es verstanden hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2016)

lepathie schrieb:


> Universal Apps. Apps, die auf allen Windows-Geräten gleichermaßen laufen  (Smartphone/Xbox/RasPi (und ähnliches)/Tablet/PC). Sehr schön für  Entwickler, da man nur noch "einmal" programmieren muss. Gut für den  Nutzer, da man sich nicht immer an unterschiedliche Anwendungen für  unterschiedliche Geräte gewöhnen muss.



Wer bitte nutzt auf nem RasPi Windows?!
Mir erschließt sich ehrlich gesagt auch die Notwendigkeit nicht auf dem  Desktop das gleiche OS zu nutzen wie auf einem Handy. Für die Entwickler  mag es Vorteile bieten, aber wenn der Markt sich anders entscheidet ist  das eher ein theoretischer Nutzen. Abgesehen davon gibt es die allermeisten Programme, deren Nutzung auf mehreren Plattformen Sinn macht auch für verschiedene Betriebssysteme, da muss man sich nicht umgewöhnen.



lepathie schrieb:


> Wir sind im Jahr 2016, Synchronisation ist überall Standard. Willst du immer alle Daten/Einstellungen neu eingeben?!



Dafür brauchts nun wirklich kein Win10. Ich habe aktuell auf allen Rechnern im Haus unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme laufen (Unixe, Linuxe und auch Win7, dazu diverse Android (also auch Linux) Endgeräte) und synchronisiere quer über alle Systeme das was ich brauche.



lepathie schrieb:


> Es fördert nicht gerade die Produktivität, wenn man dauernd das Gerät wechselt. Den Leuten in der Arbeitswelt ist es ein Segen, auf einem Gerät Telefon/SMS/Email/etc. zu Verwalten.



siehe oben. In der Arbeitswelt bei uns laufen Windows 7 für die Workstations und Office PCs, iOS für die Mobilgeräte, Skype for Buisness Telefone und Linux für die Server friedlich nebeneinander her und kein Mensch verwaltet seine Telefon- oder Adresslisten bzw. Mails mehrfach.

Windows hat seinen Zenit überschritten. Der Sprung in die Mobilwelt kam  zu spät (was für MS typisch ist, bislang dann aber immer durch massiven  Geldeinsatz und die schiere Marktmacht zurechtgerückt wurde) und der  Desktop Markt wird kleiner. Es bleibt abzuwarten ob die letzten wirklich große Bastionen, die Spielewelt und die Geschäftskunden irgendwann fallen werden. Bei den Spielen tut sich dank Vulkan und Steam evtl. in naher Zukunft was und damit fällt auch die letzte "Notwendigkeit" für Windows im privaten Bereich. Bei den Geschäftskunden sind zumindest die großen Firmen einfach zu träge um so einfach auf was anderes zu wechseln, das wird wohl auch erst mal so bleiben (man denke nur daran wie lange Banken z.T. noch auf OS/2 gesetzt haben, nicht weil es sich durchgesetzt hat, sondern weil man sich mal dafür entschieden hatte).

Zukünftig wird es eine größere Diversität bei den Betriebssystemen geben und das ist auch gut so. Das Quasi-Monopol das MS bis vor ein paar Jahren noch hatte ist gefallen /wird mit Vulcan (wenn es sich durchsetzt) endgültig fallen und Win10 wird das nicht ändern. Für den Endkunden bedeutet es, wie immer wenn Monopole fallen eigentlich nur Gutes und genau darauf sollte man sich freuen!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. März 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Was ist genau das Problem mir der Indexfunktion von WIndooze 10?



Miserable Suche der Vorgänger + erhöhte Fehleranfälligkeit durch Integration von Cortana, fehlender Determinismus und fehlende rudimentäre Integritätschecks.
Ordnerhierarchie wird auch ignoriert.


----------



## lepathie (6. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Miserable Suche der Vorgänger + erhöhte Fehleranfälligkeit durch Integration von Cortana, fehlender Determinismus und fehlende rudimentäre Integritätschecks.
> Ordnerhierarchie wird auch ignoriert.



WTF. Suche Findet bei mir ALLES Blitzschnell. Wie gesagt, hier ein Beispiel was mir direkt bei Win7 aufgefallen ist: Suche nach Ta... -> Erst 4. Ergebnis ist Task-Manager, alle anderen Ergebnisse immer wieder das selbe. Taskmanager -> Kein Suchergebnis. Auch ist die Suche seeehr träge und "lernt" einfach nicht dazu (Findet immer wieder das Falsche). Suche ich nach neulich benutzten Dateien (Beispiel: Taschenrechner.slx) werden diese auch entweder nicht gefunden oder erst sehr spät und unten in der Liste. Die Suche in Win7 ist einfach nicht nützlich und man wird gezwungen den Desktop mit Verknüpfungen und das Startmenü mit "Pins" vollzuhauen.
Unter Win10 habe ich Desktopsymbole und Taskleistensymbole ausgeblendet, ich verlasse mich IMMER auf die Suche, welche immer direkt das findet, was ich brauch (Beispiel: T -> Teamspeak, da ich dieses Programm häufig verwende: Final -> Direkt meine finalen Videodateien nach Aufruf sortiert und gegliedert in "Höchste Übereinstimmung"/Ordner/Video/Dokumente). Es ist einfach kein Geheimnis, dass sich seit Windows 8.1 sehr viel in der Suche getan hat (Positiv).
Und ganz nebenbei durchsucht die Suche auch wirklich alles, anders als bei Win7.


----------



## GEChun (6. März 2016)

lepathie schrieb:


> Die Suche in Win7 ist einfach nicht nützlich und man wird gezwungen den Desktop mit Verknüpfungen und das Startmenü mit "Pins" vollzuhauen.



Wozu ist der Desktop den sonst da? xD


----------



## lepathie (6. März 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Wozu ist der Desktop den sonst da? xD



Als Platz für Fenster und schöne Hintergrundbilder 

Das ist ja das Tolle an Windows. Man kann es perfekt auf seinen Workflow/Style anpassen 
Es geht für mich schneller, kurz 1 Buchstaben in die Suche einzugeben und kurz mit Enter zu bestätigen als die Verknüpfung auf den Desktop zu suchen und 2-mal draufzuklicken


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2016)

Naja, wenn das das Tolle an Windows ist weiß ich au net.

Das geht doch bei vielen Betriebssystemen schon lange...


----------



## LDNV (6. März 2016)

Wird das jetzt eine generelle Windows vs Rest Diskussion ? ... 

Ist doch nun mal so das ich unter Windows wirklich alles anständig nutzen kann . Unter Linux wie auch unter Mac hab ich immer irgendwelche Probleme mit Software. Zumindest wenn man aus der Sicht eines Gamers die Lage betrachtet. 

Für den rein Produktiven Bereich mag ein Mac oder Linux System durchaus gleichwertig oder sogar teils besser sein. Gut möglich.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt eine generelle Windows vs Rest Diskussion ? ...



Nö, von mir aus nicht. Ich finde es nur interessant, dass hier Dinge als "das Tolle an Windows" gefeiert werden, die ausserhalb dieser Welt  z.T. einfach Standard sind. Win10 hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden - braucht es auch nicht, aber man muss es auch nicht so hinstellen.


----------



## lepathie (6. März 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nö, von mir aus nicht. Ich finde es nur interessant, dass hier Dinge als "das Tolle an Windows" gefeiert werden, die ausserhalb dieser Welt  z.T. einfach Standard sind. Win10 hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden - braucht es auch nicht, aber man muss es auch nicht so hinstellen.



Musst ja net überall Dinge reininterpretieren . Gibt halt sonst kein System, was man so einfach so anpassen kann, wie es bei Windows der Fall ist. Oder täusche ich mich oder liegts nur an meinem Geschmack?


----------



## Zappaesk (6. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht obs an deinem Geschmack liegt, aber ich finde generell kein System mit dem ich arbeite schwierig anzupassen.


----------



## dbilas (6. März 2016)

258-Beiträge und immer die gleiche "Diskussion". Soll doch jeder das nutzen was er für besser hält. Ich komme sowohl mit Win7 als auch mit Win10 bestens klar


----------



## lepathie (7. März 2016)

dbilas schrieb:


> 258-Beiträge und immer die gleiche "Diskussion". Soll doch jeder das nutzen was er für besser hält. Ich komme sowohl mit Win7 als auch mit Win10 bestens klar



Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## AmdNator (7. März 2016)

Ich sag nur alle Betriebssysteme Jahre wieder,  das gleiche Meins ist das bessere nee meins, wenn MS win7 Retro style für win10 bringen würde man wäre hier was los.... 

Ach ich versuche mich ab heute mit Win 10 anzufreunden denke wird klappen wie mit Win 7...

mal schauen wer gewinnt


----------



## -angeldust- (7. März 2016)

Wie lange ist denn der Umstieg von Wn 7 auf Win 10 noch kostenlos?
Ich will noch twas warten, aber natürlich nicht solange, bis es kostenpflichtig wird....

Kennt jemand nen genaues Datum?


----------



## lepathie (7. März 2016)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Wie lange ist denn der Umstieg von Wn 7 auf Win 10 noch kostenlos?
> Ich will noch twas warten, aber natürlich nicht solange, bis es kostenpflichtig wird....
> 
> Kennt jemand nen genaues Datum?


Im Ernst, benutz ne Suchmaschine.


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. März 2016)

Habt Ihr Eure 427 und 104 Beiträge alle auf die Art und Weise zusammen bekommen?


----------



## pain474 (8. März 2016)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Wie lange ist denn der Umstieg von Wn 7 auf Win 10 noch kostenlos?
> Ich will noch twas warten, aber natürlich nicht solange, bis es kostenpflichtig wird....
> 
> Kennt jemand nen genaues Datum?



Auch wenn man es in 10 Sekunden gegooglet hätte. Ende Juli diesen Jahres.


----------



## Kusanar (8. März 2016)

Wahnsinn, was hier wieder mal für ein Umgangston gepflegt wird...

Das Gratis-Update von 7 oder 8.x auf 10 gilt (anscheinend) noch bis Ende Juli 2016. Leider schreibt nichtmal Microsoft auf den offiziellen Win-10-Seiten was zu dem Thema.



Edith sagt: Meh, 2 Minuten zu spät


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. März 2016)

Was sollen die auch schreiben?

Das danach die Abofalle kommt? Per untergejubeltem Update.  Wäre doch auch mal was.)))


----------



## TobiasRitzer (8. März 2016)

Für mich war der Umstieg von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 gar nicht so tragisch. Windows 8 hatte ich ja gehasst


----------



## mardsis (8. März 2016)

Habe meinen HTPC geupgradet. Seitdem benutze ich ihn fast gar nicht mehr... Nervige Fehler und Buggs, die ich mit Win 7 nicht hatte, Prozesse die extrem viel CPU/Ram Leistung brauchen (die man nicht mal killen darf ohne das sich der PC herunterfährt...) , ohne dass ein Grund vorliegt, allgemein voller Bugs etc. - macht so keinen Spaß. 

Einzig positiv ist das etwas schnellere Hochfahren, wobei das durch die SSD auch bei WIN7 der Fall war.


----------



## Mystery (8. März 2016)

Ich bin vermutlich einer der wenigen der Windows 8 besser als 10 fand.

Aus dem einfachen Grund: Mit Windows 8 hatte ich nie Probleme, mit 10 schon. 
Undzwar ne Menge.. unter anderem hat mir das Upgrade alles zerschossen, nur eine frische Neuinstallation half.

Das Startmenü war mir egal, benutz ich heute auch nichtmehr. 
Rechtsklick aufs Starticon und ein paar Programme im Quicklaunch, macht alles was ich brauche.

Im Grunde aber bleibt einen auf kurz oder lang eh nix anderes übrig als den Schritt zu wagen.. für mich als Gears of War "Fan" gabs sowieso keinen Weg dran vorbei... als zufrieden würde ich mich zwar nicht bezeichnen, aber zumindest auch nicht unzufrieden.


----------



## dreirad89 (8. März 2016)

Also ich nutze seit dem Start von Windows 10 Windows 10 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bisher keinerlei Probleme. *dreimal auf Holz klopf*
Die hatte ich zwar auch nicht mit Windows 8.1 vorher, den Wechsel habe ich trotzdem mal gewagt. Da nun auch diverse Spiele von MS auf den PC kommen ebenfalls die richtige Entscheidung.
Negativ muss ich anmerken (zumindest empfinde ich es so) bootet der PC mit Win 10 ein Fitzelchen länger als mit Win 8.1. Wer weiß, vielleicht auch nur ein Gefühl.


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. März 2016)

Ja das ist normal.

Ist sicher  der Moment in der das System den...Diensten...sagt...Achtung, da kommt was.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. März 2016)

Ja, ich bin umgestiegen, aber ich werde in Kürze auf Windows 7 zurückkehren.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2016)

Ich  müsste meine Antwort mittlerweile korrigieren.  Ich hatte anfangs vor, auf W10 zu wechseln.

Technisch finde ich es eigentlich ganz in Ordnung,  aber mittlerweile bin ich sicher dass mir dieses Ding keinen Rechner infizieren wird.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (14. Mai 2016)

Ich habe windows 10 jetzt seit ca einer Woche und bin rundum zufrieden!
Die performance ist auch top ;D


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (14. Mai 2016)

[x] Inzwischen ja, 

allerdings mit gemischten Gefühlen bisher.


----------



## Arthax (16. Mai 2016)

Meine Verlobte und ich sind auch vor zwei Wochen auf Windows 10 umgestiegen und kommen von Windows 7.
Alle Anwendungen laufen genauso gut wenn nicht so gar performanter als vorher!
Bin bis jetzt begeistert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Mai 2016)

Euch ist aber schon klar dass die Umfrage geschlossen ist...


----------



## Arthax (17. Mai 2016)

Entschuldigung... Habe bitte Nachsicht.
Ich habe das Thema hier gesehen und dachte mir, dass es zur meiner aktuellen Situation passt, nämlich die das ich Windows 10 vor paar Tagen installiert habe.
Und auch das der letzte Beitrag am 14.05.16 verfasst worden ist.
Vielleicht sollte man auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeit haben auf geschlossenen Umfragen zu antworten.


----------

